# Urban Decay Naked 2 (OFFICIAL)



## zadidoll (Nov 18, 2011)

Rumor has it that there will be Naked 2 palette coming soon. Some sites are reporting it as coming as soon as December 1 and others stating not until 2012. No official word from Urban Decay on if there is a Naked 2 palette coming out or not.

Below the page cut are two of three pictures that I've seen online at Facebook and on another makeup forum. I do not know who took the pictures, if the palette in the picture is legitimate or a fake or when the picture was taken. I obtained these images from a Lockerz page under the user Helene who looks to be located in Brazil. Whether or not she took the photos or obtained them from someone else I do not know. So until there is official confirmation from Urban Decay take what you're about to see with a grain of salt.







 
 
Left to right:


Foxy
Half Baked
Bootycall
Chopper
Tease
Snakebite
Suspect
Pistol
Verve
YDK
Busted
Blackout

Retail: Unknown, possibly between $48 and $55.

Comes with a mini lip gloss.

Update: 11/28/11 - Urban Decay has semi-officially announced it on Twitter that NAKED2 will be coming out on December 1. On top of it as other members (see replies below) have mentioned as of 11/28/11 UD has plastered a huge banner on their website and via email about "something new" coming December 1. Well we all know it's NAKED2 that's coming! So have those credit/debit cards handy folks because it's going to be a fight getting your hands on one (or two).

More info will be posted on if there are any quantity limits along with the official price.


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Nov 18, 2011)

If it is real, then what's the difference between the two?


----------



## katana (Nov 18, 2011)

Hmmm, interesting. It will be nice if they do come out with a second, who knows how real the pictures are though.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Nov 18, 2011)

The only thing I like about this is the packaging....much better than the current 1


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 18, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *13Bluestar97* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If it is real, then what's the difference between the two?


*IF* it is real the differences are as follows:


The original Naked kit came with a dual ended eyeliner (later changed to a single ended brush) and mini primer. New Naked won't have the mini primer but will have a mini gloss and a DUAL-ENDED BRUSH.
Original price was $44 until the liner was changed for the brush at which time the price increased to $48. No idea if there will be a price increase if Naked 2 is legit.
Colors. Naked (left to right): Virgin â€¢ Sin â€¢ Naked â€¢ Sidecar â€¢ Buck â€¢ _Half Baked_ â€¢ Smog â€¢ Darkhorse â€¢ Toasted â€¢ Hustle â€¢ Creep â€¢ Gunmetal

Naked 2 (left to right): Foxy â€¢ _Half Baked_ â€¢ Bootycall â€¢ Chopper â€¢ Tease â€¢ Snakebite â€¢ Suspect â€¢ Pistol â€¢ Verve â€¢ YDK â€¢ Busted â€¢ Blackout

Only Half Baked would make a return in Naked 2.

Casing. Original has a cardboard case, the new one a metal case.









Original NAKED (with dual end pencils) vs NAKED 2







Original exterior cover (in full packaging case) vs NAKED 2 (in full packaging)


----------



## xlisaa (Nov 19, 2011)

I like how it looks like it's in a tin because my velvety case gets dust on so easily &amp; it sucks since I'm allergic to dust. &gt;.&gt; The colors seem way too similar to the first one though, although it IS another neutral palette&amp;this may be a rumored one.


----------



## internetchick (Nov 19, 2011)

If it is real I will be buying it. I have eleventy billion neutrals, which surely is not enough for just 1 woman.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 19, 2011)

Talk on other forums and on Facebook indicates it is a legit item. Question now becomes when will it be released?


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Nov 19, 2011)

I want it!


----------



## internetchick (Nov 19, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Talk on other forums and on Facebook indicates it is a legit item. Question now becomes when will it be released?




I did a bit of Googling, and what I did find was that Urban Decay confirmed the palette and it has a December 1 release. I would like to know about when and where it will happen, as I am sure it will be a race to get it.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 19, 2011)

I've been reading on other sites that as well. According to what I read Eric Jimenez, a Hollywood MUA, announced it at some event but no one has been able to provide proof (video, press release) of official UD statement. I'm now pretty sure it's not a hoax but at the same time I still would like to see official word. UD hasn't answered questions about it on their wall.


----------



## satojoko (Nov 19, 2011)

Uggghhhhh....another Naked palette. Didn't like the last one at all especially the Primer Potion, returned it, so I sure won't be buying this one. Why don't they re-release Book of Shadows 2? I love the shades in that one! Or an Xmas box type thing like IT Cosmetics is doing again this year. THAT was worth buying, and I did last year. Tons of eye shadows - matte and shimmer with a good variety of colors - lots of lip products, full sized blushes/highlighters/contourers AND tester sized Bye Bye Undereye concealers for all skin tones PLUS brushes. Although the brushes are pathetic. And it comes in a gorgeous silver gift box with a flip open mirrored lid, flip down sides full of product as well as a drawer, which I put my most often used eye shadow brushes in. All for only $59! Exactly the same price as last year. I haven't yet tried anything from Urban Decay that has really wowed me.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 20, 2011)

Just to give you an idea of where these colors were last seen in recent palettes (or if available as individual shadows) here is a table of each color and the palette it can be found in.

  



































Foxy                         Half Baked           X           X Bootycall                         Chopper                 X     X Tease                         Snakebite                         Suspect   X                     Pistol                         Verve   X                     YDK                       X Busted                         Blackout             X           
Five Six of the 12 colors in NAKED 2 are not available and out of the remaining 7 six shadows only three are available for sale individually for $17.

*CORRECTION: BUSTED is NOT in the Book of Shadows. The color in BoS4 is actually BUST.*


----------



## internetchick (Nov 20, 2011)

^^ Interesting. Looking at the pictures I don't think the colors in Naked 2 are undupeable, but really that won't stop me from buying it. I use neutrals a lot, even with bold colors.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Nov 20, 2011)

I JUST bought the Naked palette when UD had their FF sale.  Im really happy with it and now if this comes out, I am going to be too tempted to buy this one when I do NOT have the money for a second! lol.  If this is real, I do like that there seem to be more lighter colors, so I hope I am not upset/disappointed that I bought the current Naked palette when/if this second one comes out.


----------



## risitas (Nov 20, 2011)

I need the shades of Naked and Buck in my life.  I wish those were offered in singles, and I sure don't like that they aren't in the Naked 2.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Half Baked is offered every other day.  Do we really need it again?


----------



## Aura of Beauty (Nov 20, 2011)

You say that IT Cosmetics is coming out with this Christmas-type of box? Any idea what it is called? Have been dying to try their products, and that sounds like a great start.


----------



## angels41105 (Nov 20, 2011)

i'll most likely be buying it, becuase i cant help myself.... and no longer try lol


----------



## everythingemer (Nov 20, 2011)

I will definitely be buying that if it comes out!! x


----------



## satojoko (Nov 20, 2011)

I believe IT Cosmetics will have it on their website again, like they did last year. It's a very sturdy box, quite big, bright/shiny silver, came with a big silver bow on it last year, too. It's got 72 eye shadows - I believe that's the correct count - a mix of 12 full sized blushes/bronzers/highlighters/contouring products, a mix of 18 pot lip glosses, the 4 shades of the Bye Bye concealer and the brushes. It's a damn good deal. Best I've ever seen, quite frankly. I've used it more than any other palette I've bought. The eye shadows are very pigmented, as are all the other products. The only thing wrong with it is the crappy brushes, as I mentioned. You should definitely check it out asap if you're interested because last year they completely sold out on the website very early, as I remember. You'll never get that many of their products for $59 anywhere else, that's for sure. It might be even lower in price for the US.


----------



## satojoko (Nov 20, 2011)

I love the graph Zazi did for Naked 2, though....I'm too damn lazy to do that for any post haha


----------



## purple.haze (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm definitely interested in that Christmas box now, but I just went through IT cosmetics' website and didn't see it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> maybe in a couple of weeks?


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 21, 2011)

this is how i feel right now. 

p.s. i miss this forum  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> if verizon doesn't mess up i'll be getting my internet back tomorrow!!!


----------



## SarahNerd (Nov 21, 2011)

Those are really pretty colors and I like that it includes a black shade along all the neutrals.


----------



## addiemartin (Nov 21, 2011)

If it's real i'm definately buying it!


----------



## BombDiggity (Nov 21, 2011)

I have to purchase this... Common the supposed release date *IS* on my birthday! haha


----------



## purple.haze (Nov 21, 2011)

I think I'll definitely be buying this one too, it was so hard for me to get the first palette in Canada because they were always sold out so I picked it up when I went to the States. It's definitely worth the money because it's my go to palette.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Nov 21, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LMAO  hurry back!!!


----------



## katana (Nov 21, 2011)

Okay, I want it. I will have to pick between palette 1 and 2, then go back for the other one.

Zadi thank you for the info and graph!


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Nov 28, 2011)

Just got an email from Urban Decay.  "Naked-something new is coming 12/1/2011"


----------



## internetchick (Nov 28, 2011)

^^ I was just coming to post that. If you sign up through their emails you will be notified about Naked 2.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Nov 28, 2011)

Great minds think alike!  lol.  Im hoping this new Naked palette (if it is in fact the "something new") isnt going to tempt me too much.  I just bought the first Naked palette and LOVE it, but cant buy another!
 



> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ^^ I was just coming to post that. If you sign up through their emails you will be notified about Naked 2.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 28, 2011)

Yup, saw that this morning too. I'm STILL going through all my cosmetic related emails from companies. I hate Cyber Monday. lol I have over 150 emails JUST from cosmetic and beauty companies to go through.



​  ​ I WILL BE UP on November 30 to get this. LOL​


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Nov 28, 2011)

And it is seeming pretty obvious that it is a Naked 2 that is coming out!  Urban Decays recent twitter post "We were never really good at keeping secrets... all we really want is to get Naked... again"

I would LOVE to be able to get it right away, but I'm worried that they will be too similar, since my first Naked palette is still full since I have only had it about 3 weeks.  But if I wait, I am guessing it will get sold out as quick as it did for the first one (I read soooo many posts about how it was sold out everywhere and hard to find at one point).  So I am debating... any suggestions??


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm getting it so if you want to hold off until I do swatches you could do that. NAKED2 is going to be a sell out to begin with and any indication from when NAKED went viral... the servers are going to be a pain in the rear to get on come December 1.


----------



## internetchick (Nov 28, 2011)

I plan on checking at 9 PM PST on November 30th.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Nov 28, 2011)

According to their twitter, there will be a "peep show" on the new Naked tomorrow on their facebook


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 28, 2011)

i puked so many rainbows when i saw the email today. i was about to order some more black friday goodies last night and i am SO glad i didn't. i'll stay up all night if i have to to buy this palette!!!! omgomgomg  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol!

quick question for all... how does UD handle new releases?

what time do you think will the email arrive? i will be so sad/angry/annoyed if the email arrives between 7 and 8.30 am (est)...which seems likely......because that's when i am traveling to work an.d it would be just my luck -.- or do you think it will be around midnight? ahhhhh


----------



## Kristennn (Nov 28, 2011)

They took Naked out of the Naked set.... That's the one I actually use every time I break this out. Boo!


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Nov 28, 2011)

Do you think once the second palette is released they'll lower the price of the first?

I don't know which to buy now that the second one is coming out.


----------



## internetchick (Nov 28, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you think once the second palette is released they'll lower the price of the first?




Nope.


----------



## americanclassic (Nov 29, 2011)

It's too close to the first palette for me to consider buying it.. but if I hadn't bought the first one, I would have bought the new one instead  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Nov 29, 2011)

Naked 2 sneak peek on Urban Decays facebook.  Just a preview of a portion of the outside, and within 5 minutes there were already over a hundred comments on it!


----------



## internetchick (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## zadidoll (Nov 29, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 Yup, it's legit already. These pictures I mean.


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 29, 2011)

Ooh! Thanks for posting! Only a few days to go before it's released! I want to definitely check out the new Naked 2.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Nov 29, 2011)

Im wondering, is it actually going to be RELEASED on the 1st, or just announced officially on the first.  Their facebook says that something new is coming and the big news will arrive via email on the 1st.  It doesnt say anything about something new being _released_ on the first.  So that has me curious...


----------



## internetchick (Nov 29, 2011)

Looks like they are releasing swatches too!


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm getting more and more interested in buying this one...


----------



## internetchick (Nov 29, 2011)

Also, the caption said "What's cooler than being cool..." I am making an assumption, but maybe that means these neutrals will be cool toned. If that is true, then this may not be the palette for me. Cool toned neutrals look so ashy on me.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Nov 29, 2011)

Haha, we posted that at the same time.  I'll go delete mine
 



> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like they are releasing swatches too!


----------



## internetchick (Nov 29, 2011)

Too funny. Guess I am not the only one watching for info.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Nov 29, 2011)

New Urban Decay tweet "Get Naked2...When: 12/1/11 - Where: ONLY on urbandecay.com"

Woot!

What time zone does UrbanDecay.com use?


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks

They still look like they just rearranged the colors :/
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *IF* it is real the differences are as follows:
> 
> ...


----------



## angels41105 (Nov 29, 2011)

i dont even have thier holiday palette yet, mostly because i dont shop at sephora and i havent used every color in the last 2 i bought  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ... sensory overload UD. Slow down


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Nov 29, 2011)

SNAKEBITE!


----------



## beautybesties (Nov 29, 2011)

I'll pass.  I love my KVD Saint palette.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm not crazy that they're using Instagram to change the color of the images they're posting. It would be nice to see images of the colors as they actually are.


----------



## Aura of Beauty (Nov 30, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *satojoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I believe IT Cosmetics will have it on their website again, like they did last year. It's a very sturdy box, quite big, bright/shiny silver, came with a big silver bow on it last year, too. It's got 72 eye shadows - I believe that's the correct count - a mix of 12 full sized blushes/bronzers/highlighters/contouring products, a mix of 18 pot lip glosses, the 4 shades of the Bye Bye concealer and the brushes. It's a damn good deal. Best I've ever seen, quite frankly. I've used it more than any other palette I've bought. The eye shadows are very pigmented, as are all the other products. The only thing wrong with it is the crappy brushes, as I mentioned. You should definitely check it out asap if you're interested because last year they completely sold out on the website very early, as I remember. You'll never get that many of their products for $59 anywhere else, that's for sure. It might be even lower in price for the US.



Any idea what it is called (or what it was called last year)? I have been looking on their site, but no luck so far, and I am extremely interested in this palette (AND the UD one, LOL)


----------



## internetchick (Nov 30, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not crazy that they're using Instagram to change the color of the images they're posting. It would be nice to see images of the colors as they actually are.



Side note, but I am so damn sick of Instagram in general.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Nov 30, 2011)

I agree.  It makes the swatches less true to their real color and makes it harder to determine if I really want this or not.  Maybe thats not a bad thing though!  Might save me money...
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not crazy that they're using Instagram to change the color of the images they're posting. It would be nice to see images of the colors as they actually are.


----------



## KimJorg (Nov 30, 2011)

I will DEF be up tonight purchasing this! I cant wait to get my hands on it. I love my regular naked palette, book of shadows and 15th anniversary palette. I really dont "need" anymore eyeshadows but it wont stop me from purchasing this one lol.


----------



## kikikinzz (Nov 30, 2011)

I will be ready with credit card in hand for this baby! I got the original on launch day June 2010 and couldnt be any happier.  So this is a MUST HAVE in my book.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 30, 2011)

anyone have news on when the email should be expected? i WILL stay up all night if necessary, but if they'll send out emails at 8 am, i'd rather get some sleep.. lol! c'mon ladies, don't be greedy with the info. one for all, all for one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

to the poster who asked about what time zone UD uses: according to the email i got about the F&amp;F sale a few weeks ago, they use PST. it said the F&amp;F sale will launch midnight PST. if that means this is when the email will come out.. i can only hope that i will not sleep thru my alarm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kikikinzz (Nov 30, 2011)

Newest teaser!


----------



## kikikinzz (Nov 30, 2011)

Katie - no time was specified by UD.  I'll be waiting at 10pm (Arizona time) because thats when eastern hits midnight.  I'm covering all my bases.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 30, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *kikikinzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Katie - no time was specified by UD.  I'll be waiting at 10pm (Arizona time) because thats when eastern hits midnight.  I'm covering all my bases.



lol me too! i'll probably be too nervous to sleep anyway! stuff like this is so exciting to me. hahaha. not the buying aspect of it, but the.. hunting...

although i mostly lose. i have the fastest verizon connection there is, but other people must just have magic internet or something. gahhh.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Nov 30, 2011)

I know I shouldn't spend the money on it, but I love my first Naked palette I got about a month ago, and it seems this new one is being marketed as "cool" tones, so I may have to, lol.  I definitely have a more cool toned skin color, so this may be exciting. 

I wonder if they are going to release it exactly at midnight PST (3am for me!) or sometime during the day.  I would love to stay up to 3am to see if I can get it but I dont know if I can will my body to stay up that late!  And if it isnt released right at that time, I'll have stayed awake for nothing.  AND if the server crashes due to high demand, then again, frustrating.  Sooooo many things to consider!


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi everyone! I'm new here ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I'm so excited for the release of the Naked 2 Palette! I can't believe it's being released this soon! I also hope it's released at midnight, so that I don't have to stay up too late...

Does anyone know if it's absolutely necessary to sign up for their e-mailing list in order to purchase the palette? I'e tried to sign up 3 times and the form keeps going blank =


----------



## kikikinzz (Nov 30, 2011)

You don't have to be on their emailing list to make a purchase but they will be sending out an email as soon as it is available.  Here is the latest communication from UD about the release.  I'm still gonna check at midnight though.

Via Facebook:

Do yourself a favor and sign up for our newsletter to be the first to receive MAJOR news on 12/1/11. Catch those Zzzs tonight... we've got a feeling you'll be waking up Naked.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## kikikinzz (Nov 30, 2011)

[No message]


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Nov 30, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *kikikinzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You don't have to be on their emailing list to make a purchase but they will be sending out an email as soon as it is available.  Here is the latest communication from UD about the release.  I'm still gonna check at midnight though.
> 
> ...


thanks for the info! I don't know why their site won't let me sign up...grrrrrrrr


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Nov 30, 2011)

Love the latest swatches


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Nov 30, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *ciaobella9821* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The form does go blank after you submit it, but if you look at the top, it should say something like "thanks for signing up" or something like that.  I was confused too at first, thinking it did not go through, until I scrolled back up and it was there.



now I feel like a dumb-dumb...I just received an e-mail from UD giving me a 10% code &gt;_&lt;

I never saw the "thanks for signing up" bit though lol


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Nov 30, 2011)

The form does go blank after you submit it, but if you look at the top, it should say something like "thanks for signing up" or something like that.  I was confused too at first, thinking it did not go through, until I scrolled back up and it was there.  But if you did not get a welcome email, then I guess it did not go through, but check for that message up top when you press the submit button.



> Originally Posted by *UrbanSweetheart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> thanks for the info! I don't know why their site won't let me sign up...grrrrrrrr


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Nov 30, 2011)

Lol, yeah. If you dont scroll up you dont see it.  And the fact that it just goes to a blank form when you hit "submit" does make it confusing.  But glad you got your email!!
 



> Originally Posted by *UrbanSweetheart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> now I feel like a dumb-dumb...I just received an e-mail from UD giving me a 10% code &gt;_&lt;
> ...


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Nov 30, 2011)

thanks for your help ciaobella!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 30, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *kikikinzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You don't have to be on their emailing list to make a purchase but they will be sending out an email as soon as it is available.  Here is the latest communication from UD about the release.  I'm still gonna check at midnight though.
> 
> ...



what's that last part supposed to mean?

ugh.. NO.. if they launch it in the morning hours (est) i'll be so pissed off. i'm serious. how the hell am i supposed to buy this palette on my edge-net internet piece of crap iphone 3?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

edit: lol i sound so jaded and stupid and selfish. hahaha. REALLY THOUGH.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Nov 30, 2011)

Urban Decays twitter says that it will NOT launch at midnight.  This is their tweet "UDers, you can sleep in tomorrow! Nothing will be launching at midnight..."


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 30, 2011)

what if they lie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> or something. hahaha.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 30, 2011)

I think it's lame of them to do that. They tease people about NAKED2 and basically announced it over the last few days and are NOW saying nothing is launching at midnight? LAME, LAME, LAME!


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 30, 2011)

uberlame. why would they launch it on a weekday, ~sometime~ during the day? people work, especially the ones that can just go ahead and splurge $45-$60 on an eyeshadow palette. 3 days after it's announced. during the beginning of the month. 24 days before christmas. i don't think it would look good at my, or any job for that matter, when you surf your mail, twitter and UD.com all day, anxiously waiting for an email.

if they don't launch it in the early morning when i'm commuting, i might just take my hour of lunch to try to get a palette, so at least nobody can get mad at me for not working. UGH


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Nov 30, 2011)

I think they should also announce that it will not be launching at midnight on their facebook.  So far I have only seen them say that on twitter.  I only recently got twitter, and only because I am now a bzzagent and as well as a member of influenster.  If I wasnt, I would not have a twitter account and would not know that it was not launching at midnight.  They seem to be using their twitter for more "hints" then they are using facebook.  Im not really complaining, I just think it would be more fair to let everyone know, just in case someone doesnt have one of those social networking accounts.

And thankfully, I am off of work this week, so I have the time to stalk the site throughout the day, but definitely understand how it would be frustrating for those who have to work during the day.


----------



## internetchick (Nov 30, 2011)

Honestly, UD pisses me off with their tactics. I expect this to sell out it under 15 minutes like other items. I hope they had the sense not to jerk everyone around like they have in the past and at least have enough stock on hand for a few hours of availability, but I am not holding my breath.


----------



## internetchick (Nov 30, 2011)

Lipglossiping just posted beautiful high res photos!


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Nov 30, 2011)

WOW!  Thanks for posting that.  Definitely helps me make my decision.
 



> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lipglossiping just posted beautiful high res photos!



I am really loving a lot of the colors, makes it so hard to save my money!  I like that there seem to be a few more lighter colors in this new palette.  I am really loving snakebite and pistol too though.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Nov 30, 2011)

http://cosmetic-candy.com/urban-decay-naked-2-palette-launch-today-on-urbandecay-com-review-and-swatches/

This blog has GREAT swatches!!!


----------



## Amber204 (Nov 30, 2011)

I like it better than the first because it has  a few white/creme colors and the first doesn't have enough of those for me to buy it I wear white like everyday at least below my crease!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 30, 2011)

ugh this is so annoying. i'm honestly pissed off ad UD. such BS!!! i can see it coming already, tomorrow at 7:30 i'll get an email saying it launched, and i'll be on the train, trying to get on the website on my phone, and then i'll be super pissed off cause it doesn't work (of course). ;( STUPID!


----------



## taliacrayon24 (Nov 30, 2011)

Ahh, I planned to stay up till midnight and now I have to guess at what time I have to wake up tomorrow to get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What are your guesses for wake-up times?


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Nov 30, 2011)

I think I have to get this palette now.  I absolutely love the swatches and it seems different enough to me.  Hopefully there will not be a huge issue with everyone getting their hands on one.  I did not experience the sellout with the first Naked palette so I have no idea what to expect for this one.


----------



## xlisaa (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm "patiently" waiting...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Dec 1, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm "patiently" waiting...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





me too ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I thought it was going to launch at midnight. I hope it doesn't launch too late in the morning..I have to work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## taliacrayon24 (Dec 1, 2011)

Midnight and nothing from UD. You never know what to expect from them, so I decided to stay up. Oh well, time to get to bed. :/


----------



## ReenaMariel (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm lovin the packaging on the new one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I saw this update on Bentley Blonde's Youtube account. so excited for its release!

Mod edit: Link deleted.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 1, 2011)

Leesha (aka xsparkage) has fantastic comparisons on her blog. Here's a side-by-side of the color swatches.





NAKED on top, NAKED2 on bottom


----------



## ReenaMariel (Dec 1, 2011)

Jen from fromheadtotoe.com gave a review of this palette... ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> check out this vid:

http://www.beautyismyduty.com


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 1, 2011)

Yup I'm jealous. Pretty much all the major Youtube gurus and bloggers got their free NAKED2 palette a while back but had to hold off on sharing it. Meanwhile the rest of us are stuck waiting for it.


----------



## jeanarick (Dec 1, 2011)

Looking at these swatches, I think I prefer the original Naked palette.  There are some real similarities in colors tho.

 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Leesha (aka xsparkage) has fantastic comparisons on her blog. Here's a side-by-side of the color swatches.
> 
> ...


----------



## taliacrayon24 (Dec 1, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *jeanarick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looking at these swatches, I think I prefer the original Naked palette.  There are some real similarities in colors tho.


 It's really nice that they included a black this time though. and some of the new shades look absolutely stunning. I don't own the original, so I won't feel guilty at all about buying this one. Okay, maybe a little. But still.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 1, 2011)

Urban Decays website has changed from saying free shipping on orders of 50 or more to free shipping on orders of 35.


----------



## taliacrayon24 (Dec 1, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *ciaobella9821* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Urban Decays website has changed from saying free shipping on orders of 50 or more to free shipping on orders of 35.



Eep! I hope it's coming soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## internetchick (Dec 1, 2011)

Saw this on their site. Only 5 freakin' thousand? And the link doesn't work when I click on it.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 1, 2011)

Yeah I saw a lot of people talking about that, but its gone now. They were probably just testing the graphics or something.  But only 5,000!??!  Thats completely unfair.  They say more next week but I dont think thats ok.



> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Saw this on their site. Only 5 freakin' thousand? And the link doesn't work when I click on it.


----------



## internetchick (Dec 1, 2011)

I knew they would jerk around their customers like they always do.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 1, 2011)

It makes no sense to launch with only 5,000.  Their site is probably going to crash as soon as it goes live, and then they will all be gone.  Why not just open it for sale and NOT have a limit on the amount of palettes available for the release?  I dont understand the point of making their customers upset.


----------



## internetchick (Dec 1, 2011)

I think they are trying to create another cult status item.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thats just rude of them, lol
 



> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think they are trying to create another cult status item.


----------



## internetchick (Dec 1, 2011)

I understand wanting to make a popular product, but if they keep this up they will lose their fanbase. Urban Decay is not the be all end all.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Dec 1, 2011)

being talked about. any publicity is good for them. it's part of being a"edgy".... and it's fucking stupid too.



> Originally Posted by *ciaobella9821* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It makes no sense to launch with only 5,000.  Their site is probably going to crash as soon as it goes live, and then they will all be gone.  Why not just open it for sale and NOT have a limit on the amount of palettes available for the release?  I dont understand the point of making their customers upset.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 1, 2011)

Im hoping people dont buy a mass amount of them to try and make a profit on ebay.


----------



## KimJorg (Dec 1, 2011)

agreed! Its actually making me not want to support them



> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> being talked about. any publicity is good for them. it's part of being a"edgy".... and it's fucking stupid too.


----------



## internetchick (Dec 1, 2011)

I plan to buy one extra to eBay. It helps offset the cost of the one I am keeping. I occasionally do that to help keep my makeup costs down. I won't be buying dozens if that's what you mean.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 1, 2011)

Yeah thats not bad, I was actually considering that too, but I dont have the funds to buy the extra one and hope.  But if people buy dozens of them, then that just takes away from everyone else who really wants one for themselves.
 



> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I plan to buy one extra to eBay. It helps offset the cost of the one I am keeping. I occasionally do that to help keep my makeup costs down. I won't be buying dozens if that's what you mean.


----------



## internetchick (Dec 1, 2011)

I may not buy an extra at all. If they really are releasing more next week they may not sell for much more anyway. And with fees it may not be worth it.


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Dec 1, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Saw this on their site. Only 5 freakin' thousand? And the link doesn't work when I click on it.



only 5,000???? No way....I hope that's a big typo, because if that's the case it's going to sell out within a few minutes! Darn you Urban Decay.....


----------



## purple.haze (Dec 1, 2011)

I've been wanting to buy this so bad and refreshing their website, but I just learned they don't ship to Canada  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

We always get shafted *sigh*


----------



## kikikinzz (Dec 1, 2011)

Im frantically refreshing, checking my email and stalking the facebook page.  UGH!!!!!


----------



## KimJorg (Dec 1, 2011)

HAHA me too! These palettes are worse than crack!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 1, 2011)

I knew it! They're limiting the amount to 5,000 in the initial release. It's going to be a frenzy.


----------



## internetchick (Dec 1, 2011)

Yeah, says more next week but that could be 2,500. Or 50.


----------



## kikikinzz (Dec 1, 2011)

Yep!  Theres more than 5000 waiting right now on Facebook.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Dec 1, 2011)

they hopefully will put a limit of 1 or 2 on each customer.



> Originally Posted by *ciaobella9821* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im hoping people dont buy a mass amount of them to try and make a profit on ebay.


----------



## kikikinzz (Dec 1, 2011)

Come on Chelsey..........jump on the UD bandwagon!  I know u want to!!!!!!


----------



## wildflower22 (Dec 1, 2011)

This sucks for us who work for a living and can't be next to our computer 24/7. Dumb!


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 1, 2011)

Its on the site!!  Type in Naked2 in the search!


----------



## internetchick (Dec 1, 2011)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 1, 2011)

Got my order confirmation for Naked2!!!  Hopefully they didnt fudge and have to cancel all the orders because a lot of people are ordering already!

TOTALLY forgot to use the 10% off code in the rush, but thats ok =)


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos (Dec 1, 2011)

Got it!!!!! Yessss


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Dec 1, 2011)

GOT IT!!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 1, 2011)

And let the frenzy begin!

http://www.urbandecay.com/Naked-2-Palette-by-Urban-Decay/91646,default,pd.html


----------



## wildflower22 (Dec 1, 2011)

What luck! Got one and leaving right now for work!


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 1, 2011)

On my order it says my sample is the de-slick in a tube, but I noticed now they are adding a travel size eye pencil as the sample instead


----------



## KimJorg (Dec 1, 2011)

Ordered mine thanks girls!!


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Dec 1, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *wildflower22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What luck! Got one and leaving right now for work!



Very lucky indeed! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kikikinzz (Dec 1, 2011)

Its live!  Go now if you want one : )


----------



## kikikinzz (Dec 1, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *ciaobella9821* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On my order it says my sample is the de-slick in a tube, but I noticed now they are adding a travel size eye pencil as the sample instead



Mine said the 24/7 travel size in Eldorado.  Are people getting different stuff?


----------



## MommaMonster (Dec 1, 2011)

got one!!


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Dec 1, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *ciaobella9821* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Its on the site!!  Type in Naked2 in the search!



I CHECKED THE HELL OUT!!!!!!!!!

OMG OMG OMG OMG

now i can finally go on my lunch break. hahaha!


----------



## Dinitchka (Dec 1, 2011)

Is now available. I just ordered mine!!


----------



## KimJorg (Dec 1, 2011)

My sample was the 24/7 pencil in El Dorado as well which I am totally pleased with and I was able to use my 10% promo code. Glad I didnt wait to see the email or I probably wouldnt have been able to get my hands on one. So much for being "one of the first to know" through their email


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 1, 2011)

I ordered mine about 15 minutes ago now using this url. http://www.urbandecay.com/Naked-2-Palette-by-Urban-Decay/282,default,pd.html

As soon as I found it I put two in my cart and went to check out. After ordering it did I notice the url changed to http://www.urbandecay.com/Naked-2-Palette-by-Urban-Decay/91646,default,pd.html - sneaky guys at UD aren't they?


----------



## kikikinzz (Dec 1, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *KimJorg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My sample was the 24/7 pencil in El Dorado as well which I am totally pleased with and I was able to use my 10% promo code. Glad I didnt wait to see the email or I probably wouldnt have been able to get my hands on one. So much for being "one of the first to know" through their email



Right????? I still haven't received my "first to know" email.  In all the chaos, I forgot to use the 10% promo code but its all good.  I got 2 (one for me and one for my daughter for christmas).  Now I can eat, pee and relax.  Thank god they didnt wait until this afternoon.  I would have been a WRECK!


----------



## internetchick (Dec 1, 2011)

Just got my email like a minute ago. Boo lol.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 1, 2011)

LOL I was going to take a nap this morning but had my iPad next to me on my nightstand when I got an email from here with the image of it being sold out. THAT woke me up and I stalked the site and went hunting for the url since I know that UD's server changes the url if you change one number.

Example.... if you go to http://www.urbandecay.com/lush-lash-system/281,default,pd.html and change the last number from 1 to a 2 so it's 282 the url will automatically go to the next url which is

http://www.urbandecay.com/Naked-2-Palette-by-Urban-Decay/282,default,pd.html - I was using 315 and going up then thought maybe they'd be sneaky and go down and sure enough they did with the palette url being under 282. I ordered and then within 10 minutes the real url was found.


----------



## kikikinzz (Dec 1, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my email like a minute ago. Boo lol.



Just got mine too.  It was about 15 minutes AFTER I checked out.  I would have been pissed if they were all gone!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 1, 2011)

Looks like the real url will indeed be http://www.urbandecay.com/Naked-2-Palette-by-Urban-Decay/282,default,pd.html

Least you guys got the email. I'm still waiting for my email. Good thing I used the same tricks I use on Birchbox to find the monthly boxes on UD otherwise I might have seen a sold out page.


----------



## Dinitchka (Dec 1, 2011)

Last night I wanted to update my info ... One less time consuming thing to do and I decided to order an old school eyeliner bottle ($5!!). My cart had that, a mini de-slick and a mini lipgloss. When I logged in to make my N2 order all that was gone and my sample ended up being the mini 24/7 Eldorado pencil. I really wanted to try the mini de-slick as I have heard mixed reviews. I have a few of the mini pencils but it's all good since I was able to get my hands on the N2. N original took me like 3 months to find it at my local Sephora. Then I orderded from Ulta the N original 2nd Edition a few months ago.

Good luck to all!!


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Dec 1, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *KimJorg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My sample was the 24/7 pencil in El Dorado as well which I am totally pleased with and I was able to use my 10% promo code. Glad I didnt wait to see the email or I probably wouldnt have been able to get my hands on one.* So much for being "one of the first to know" through their email*


that's exactly what when through my mind while I was ordering the palette...lol


----------



## internetchick (Dec 1, 2011)

I had all of my info entered and updated last night and I still had to enter it to checkout. I was worried I would be too slow. I am surprised there are still some left.


----------



## kikikinzz (Dec 1, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had all of my info entered and updated last night and I still had to enter it to checkout. I was worried I would be too slow. I am surprised there are still some left.



Me too.  I was surprised that I had drop-down boxes for everything and then I still had to manually enter in my CVV code.  I was sweating bullets that I wouldn't check out fast enough.


----------



## kikikinzz (Dec 1, 2011)

Looks like the Urban Decay website is down now.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 1, 2011)

The site is NOW laggy now that people saw their emails. It's NOW sold out as of 10:29 AM when at 10:25 AM (Pacific) there were still some to buy. Strike that... there might be some but the site won't reload now.


----------



## kikikinzz (Dec 1, 2011)

WOW...... That went FAST!!!!!!!!


----------



## internetchick (Dec 1, 2011)

I admit I panicked and bought 4. XD Apparently they did not limit purchases. I might give my little sister one for Christmas, since she is just getting into makeup and could use it.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 1, 2011)

LOL Naughty girl. I bought two and considered buying two more... simply to resell the other two.

I'm now getting this.... Guess it's not meant to be. LOL

Transmission Problems The request couldn't be processed correctly. Please try again soon.


----------



## kikikinzz (Dec 1, 2011)

Looks like 46 minutes and GONE!


----------



## internetchick (Dec 1, 2011)

I was thinking if they did start selling well on eBay I could sell 2 and keep 2. One for me and the other for a blog giveaway. I know they accept returns, so if regret sets in I can always just get my money back.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Dec 1, 2011)

aaaand it's out of stock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 45 mins. or as it faster? i was out until a min ago!


----------



## Annelle (Dec 1, 2011)

well it lists 5000 this week and more next week.  Which isn't a lot at all on a national scale, especially with the problems the first palette had, you KNOW people will be stocking up, if anything for friends and Christmas presents.

At this time, it does appear to be allowing me to add it to my cart and proceed to checkout (I've got way too many shadows right now to be thinking about buying it, but just so you girls know)

I wasn't getting any site lag either?


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 1, 2011)

Site is currently down again. LOL I have a feeling they're going to oversell ESPECIALLY since people are calling in their orders directly to UD.


----------



## internetchick (Dec 1, 2011)

If they oversell they can fill from the second release. Will probably just back order for a week.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 1, 2011)

Hopefully so. Here's what the site currently says for me:

Heavy Traffic The site is experiencing heavy traffic. Please try again soon.
We are sorry for any inconveniences.


----------



## Turboweevel (Dec 1, 2011)

50 bucks, oye, i don't think so....


----------



## internetchick (Dec 1, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Turboweevel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 50 bucks, oye, i don't think so....


I think it is a tad more because the packaging is a tin instead of caredboard, and it comes with a gloss in addition to the included brush.


----------



## BombDiggity (Dec 1, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *purple.haze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been wanting to buy this so bad and refreshing their website, but I just learned they don't ship to Canada  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> *We always get shafted *sigh**



Agreed.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 1, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Turboweevel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 50 bucks, oye, i don't think so....


It's not that much more than NAKED.

Original NAKED with dual end pencils &amp; mini-primer: $44

NAKED with brush &amp; mini-primer: $48

NAKED2 with dual end brush &amp; mini-lip gloss: $50


----------



## internetchick (Dec 1, 2011)

They always push the prices up with each new release. I bet there will be a Naked 3 next year coming out at $54. Make that a $100 bet lol.


----------



## internetchick (Dec 1, 2011)

The site is no longer slow, and this is still available.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Dec 1, 2011)

I didn't mean to purchase it, but my fingers just typed against my will.... I JUST bought the original Naked palette last month! Do I really need both? Sheesh, I have a makeup problem.


----------



## kikikinzz (Dec 1, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't mean to purchase it, but my fingers just typed against my will.... I JUST bought the original Naked palette last month! Do I really need both? Sheesh, I have a makeup problem.



Yes, you do need both


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 1, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't mean to purchase it, but my fingers just typed against my will.... I JUST bought the original Naked palette last month! Do I really need both? Sheesh, I have a makeup problem.


LMAO! Yes, you need both. Even if the colors are similar the fact is you can do so many looks with the various shades. And you don't just have to limit using the colors with the other colors from either palettes. I like to use neutral shadows (browns and golds) and add accents of pop with pinks, blues and greens.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## coffeecardigan (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks, ladies-- you made me feel a little better about my impulse buy... UD shadows are definitely the most blendable, beautiful shadows I've ever used. I have my eye on the Feminine palette too. Only $19 at Sephora!  (Did you guys get your $15 insider gift card today?)


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 1, 2011)

Nope I didn't get a VIB card yet.

As for the price... I posted this on my blog (see sig for link)....

Urban Decay: NAKED2 - Is it worth it?  
Yes, another Urban Decay NAKED2 post. LOL So I came across someone's comment on Facebook about NAKED2 being overpriced. In fact here is what the woman wrote, "_Not to be a bummer, but these shades look just like the $2 ones I have from WalMart &amp; 5Below... Why spend $50 on only a couple shadows?..._" My reply is that it is worth it and here's why.

First let's compare prices with a higher end drugstore shadow - L'Oreal HiP duos. Depending on where you buy it it can cost around $7.99. You get two shadows for a total of 0.08 oz. Basically you're paying $3.995 per color.

Now let's compare that to NAKED2. NAKED2 costs $50 which is an increase of $2 from NAKED version 2 and $4 from version 1. The original NAKED had a dual ended pencil and an eyeshadow primer for $44 while the 2nd version sells for $48 and comes with a brush and lipgloss. Both have the same amount of shadows - 12.
 




Image not mine.
Each individual shadows in the palette has a fill weight of 1.5g e 0.05 US oz per shadow. The individuals cost $17 each and out of 12 shadows only three (Half Baked, Chopper &amp; YDK) are part of the current main line the rest could only be found in limited edition palettes.

12 shadows x $17 = $204. That's a $154 savings on the shadows alone.

The normal Good Karma shadow brush and crease brush are both at $26 which means the dual brush has a value of around $52 if you bought the individual brushes separately. That alone is the price of NAKED2. Add in the fact that you get a Lip Junkie mini 3.23ml e 0.11 US fl oz which the normal size retails for $19 (10ml e 0.34 US fl oz) which makes it roughly a $6 product IF it sold as a mini. Altogether it's almost worth $263, give or take.

If you count JUST the shadows and exclude the dual-end brush and the lip gloss the palette itself would probably sell for around $18 if you count the brush as only one ($26) and the lip gloss ($6).

$18 Ã· 12 = $1.50 per shadow.

Remember that L'Oreal HiP duo shadow? You get only two colors for $7.99 which works out to roughly $3.99 each color which basically means you pay more for less shadows. On top of that each color weighs 0.04 oz for a total weight of 0.08 oz and NAKED2 colors weigh 0.05 oz each! Basically you'd STILL pay way more for L'Oreal than you do for Urban Decay. Sure other brands like Wet 'n' Wild can easily dupe most Urban Decay colors (and I will attempt to dupe WnW to NAKED2) but for those who can't find the WnW limited edition shadows or those wanting "higher end" products I think it's worth the price.

So is it worth the price tag? I think so.


----------



## ablueorange (Dec 1, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks, ladies-- you made me feel a little better about my impulse buy... UD shadows are definitely the most blendable, beautiful shadows I've ever used. I have my eye on the Feminine palette too. Only $19 at Sephora!  (Did you guys get your $15 insider gift card today?)



Eek no not yet! I have been waiting for it to come so I can justify making a Sephora purchase after waiting out through the F&amp;F and Black Friday, etc. Did you get it through regular mail or via email?


----------



## coffeecardigan (Dec 1, 2011)

I just received it via email- Sephora's Facebook page says that they will be sending them throughout the week! Keep an eye out! 
 



> Originally Posted by *ablueorange* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Eek no not yet! I have been waiting for it to come so I can justify making a Sephora purchase after waiting out through the F&amp;F and Black Friday, etc. Did you get it through regular mail or via email?


----------



## coffeecardigan (Dec 1, 2011)

This was awesome. Thank you!  I'm definitely following your blog now.


----------



## MommaMonster (Dec 1, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> (Did you guys get your $15 insider gift card today?)



Hmmm...I got a $20 off a $50 purchase card last week.  It's good today through Sunday.


----------



## internetchick (Dec 1, 2011)

Hmmm ...

Temptalia just posted her review of Naked 2. She posted a couple of hours ago that it had just arrived on her doorstep. I had no idea she spent so little time with a product before reviewing.


----------



## KimJorg (Dec 1, 2011)

I already got an email from Urban Decay that my order has been shipped! Holy cow that was fast!!


----------



## coffeecardigan (Dec 1, 2011)

Yup. Just read it-- she is not making me feel good about my purchase!  Is it just me, or is Naked 2 cooler rather than warm?  Temptalia and other reviewers say it's warmer than the original Naked. I was counting on 2 being a cool palette.
 



> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmmm ...
> 
> Temptalia just posted her review of Naked 2. She posted a couple of hours ago that it had just arrived on her doorstep. I had no idea she spent so little time with a product before reviewing.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Dec 1, 2011)

Kandee Johnson did a review. It seems like she got it a little bit ago because she said her sister used it everyday when she visited.

http://www.kandeej.com/2011/12/ready-to-get-more-naked-naked-palette-2.html

Kandee says the first has alot of shimmery gold toned shadows and the second has alot of matte darker toned shadows.


----------



## Turboweevel (Dec 1, 2011)

I know, I know, but at this point I can't really justify the expense : I like it and it looks nicer than N1 to me (I think the colors are a better fit for my skintone) but I think at this point I'll have to wait until I'm a bit more solvent. I'm afraid those 50 dollars can be spent on more important things right now (oh the joys of being in the US on a student visa that won't let me work outside of campus...)
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's not that much more than NAKED.
> 
> ...


----------



## antonella (Dec 1, 2011)

this pallete looks very nice the colors are a lot like the first one but i never got the naked pallete if this pallete comes out then i migth get it hopefully the brush n mini lipgloss r good


----------



## kikikinzz (Dec 1, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nope I didn't get a VIB card yet.
> 
> ...


Way to go Zadi!!!!!!!! I love doing break downs for people so they can see the true value.  Did that gal ever reply to you?


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 1, 2011)

To my reply? Well I did more simplistic reply but no she never replied back.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 1, 2011)

Holy smokes that was fast! I got a tracking # for my order. LOL

I was looking over my email and got confirmation of my order at 9:53 AM and got the email that NAKED2 was available for sale at 10:22 AM. Good thing I was stalking their website this morning otherwise I wouldn't have been able to buy it at all! LOL


----------



## kikikinzz (Dec 1, 2011)

I got notification that my order has shipped as well.  SUPER FAST!!!!!!!!


----------



## taliacrayon24 (Dec 1, 2011)

I had been checking the website obsessively during school and couldn't get on at around 11 and freaked out. Checked again at 12 and managed to purchase one for myself and one for a friend. I was practically hyperventilating.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It went out of stock about 15 minutes after I finished buying it...I was so scared I wouldn't be able to place my order, but luckily I was! No shipping confirmation for me yet though. But since I don't own the original, I'm super excited to get this one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 1, 2011)

Mine has already been processed through the sort facility, I should have it on Saturday!!!


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Dec 1, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nope I didn't get a VIB card yet.
> 
> ...


this was my reasoning behind buying the original naked. and you summed it up perfectly!

oh, and my order was shipped too and already processed by usps!!! can't believe it!

although i'm sure they somewhat prepacked and just slap on labels.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm in the same boat-- I have the confirmation email, but no shipment email yet!  Fingers crossed!
 



> Originally Posted by *taliacrayon24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had been checking the website obsessively during school and couldn't get on at around 11 and freaked out. Checked again at 12 and managed to purchase one for myself and one for a friend. I was practically hyperventilating.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It went out of stock about 15 minutes after I finished buying it...I was so scared I wouldn't be able to place my order, but luckily I was! No shipping confirmation for me yet though. But since I don't own the original, I'm super excited to get this one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## taliacrayon24 (Dec 1, 2011)

Yeah, hopefully they didn't oversell!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in the same boat-- I have the confirmation email, but no shipment email yet!  Fingers crossed!


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Dec 1, 2011)

hey something else... i'm still wondering how/why/by who that original, small, blurry picture leaked. anyone have any info? do you think it was a PR strategy or someone from UD decided to leak it anonymously?


----------



## kikikinzz (Dec 1, 2011)

Mines been sorted too!  They must have been prepackaged ready to go : ) 

Class: Priority MailÂ®
Service(s): Delivery Confirmationâ„¢
Status: Processed through USPS Sort Facility

Your item was processed through our OPA LOCKA, FL 33054 facility on December 01, 2011 at 6:09 pm. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.


----------



## Annelle (Dec 1, 2011)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hmmm ...

Temptalia just posted her review of Naked 2. She posted a couple of hours ago that it had just arrived on her doorstep. I had no idea she spent so little time with a product before reviewing.
That's odd.  I've heard from a few others that they received their "press sample" a few weeks ago.  Odd that Temptalia would have gotten hers so late. Or perhaps she's trying to avoid stating that she's had it for a while?
 

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

hey something else... i'm still wondering how/why/by who that original, small, blurry picture leaked. anyone have any info? do you think it was a PR strategy or someone from UD decided to leak it anonymously?
They were required to sign non-disclosure agreements to keep quiet until December 1 in order to receive their "press packs" so it definitely wasn't PR strategy. Their PR was supposed to be the "something's coming soon" hints, not the actual pictures of it.


----------



## Dinitchka (Dec 1, 2011)

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!! My 'order shipped' email came in while I was out (I'm too lazy to get emails on my phone, as I would be on my phone all damn day). I have a tracking # but all the post office says is:

"Your item was processed through our OPA LOCKA, FL 33054 facility on December 01, 2011 at 6:16 pm. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later."

No date  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Anyone else get this kind of message? I'll keep checking, though.

*For those selling their extra set(s) .... How much are you selling them for? I MIGHT be interested. Thanks!*


----------



## internetchick (Dec 1, 2011)

I know I mentioned possibly selling my extras, but I am still on the fence about it. I am still considering giving one to my sister, and I have a friend in IL who wants to CP one from me. I likely won't have any to sell.


----------



## Annelle (Dec 1, 2011)

From what it looks like a decent amount of girls were able to buy them today and they'll have more next week, so UD might actually have been doing better on keeping up with what they said this time around.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 1, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> this was my reasoning behind buying the original naked. and you summed it up perfectly!
> 
> ...


Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I did the original break down for NAKED months ago when someone asked if it was worth the price and in my book it is because if you compare it to some of the more expensive drugstore brands it's less expensive. I should compare it to WnW just to see how that compares.

As for slapping a label and being pre-packed I doubt it because I also ordered the Rollergirl palette which is on clearance for $18. I'm still kicking myself for not getting the polishes when they had it for $8. Oh well.



> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hey something else... i'm still wondering how/why/by who that original, small, blurry picture leaked. anyone have any info? do you think it was a PR strategy or someone from UD decided to leak it anonymously?


The images I found came from someone in Brazil. I was told by another person they saw it in person at some UD event/class. It could be at that time someone snapped a pic with their phone. It could also have been UD to leak it to whip up a frenzy. I know lots of the gurus have had their for at least a week now but were required to hold off on anything,

I'm surprised Temptalia said she got hers today. It's possible she's fibbing as not to upset people by her getting it early but I doubt that since she always posts stuff in advanced when possible.


----------



## Annelle (Dec 1, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised Temptalia said she got hers today. It's possible she's fibbing as not to upset people by her getting it early but I doubt that since she always posts stuff in advanced when possible.


I wonder if UD waited to send hers until today so she wouldn't leak it early then?


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Dec 1, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I did the original break down for NAKED months ago when someone asked if it was worth the price and in my book it is because if you compare it to some of the more expensive drugstore brands it's less expensive. I should compare it to WnW just to see how that compares.
> ...


comparing to WnW would be interesting! besides the 6-pan vanity they don't really have an all-neutral palette, do they? a larger one, i mean.

and about the possible PR frenzy.. YES. that is exactly what i was thinking. like, make it look blurry, but still interesting, so nobody knows what is or if it's real. if it was snapped at an UD class, i feel like they had to sign some sort of disclosure as well.. because if they knew they'd show them a never released, never talked about palette, they wouldn't risk people talking about it afterwards. i would love to email UD about this, but i doubt they'll answer truthfully if they're behind it.

also, UD could have sued that person for serious money if a NDA was involved... or offer her something to take it off the web, if she put it up w/out them knowing. then again, by then people probablt saved it already and stuff. haha.

i want to know where the mystery pic came from!! like, who that person is and how she got it!


----------



## SarahNerd (Dec 1, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Dinitchka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!! My 'order shipped' email came in while I was out (I'm too lazy to get emails on my phone, as I would be on my phone all damn day). I have a tracking # but all the post office says is:
> 
> ...




UPSP priority doesn't give an estimated delivery date with delivery confirmation (the tracking they used).  But it's in the system which means it's made the switch from Urban Decays's hands to the post offices hands which rocks because if it was shipped priority it will make it to you in 2-3 days in most cases.


----------



## kikikinzz (Dec 1, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Dinitchka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!! My 'order shipped' email came in while I was out (I'm too lazy to get emails on my phone, as I would be on my phone all damn day). I have a tracking # but all the post office says is:
> 
> ...


We all got that same message (see my post above).  Personally, I'm jumping for joy that its been shipped this fast.  Never in a million years would I think it would ship the same day I purchased it.


----------



## Dinitchka (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks Sarah!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dinitchka (Dec 2, 2011)

Kikikinzz I am shocked as well!! I wonder if they want to get them out ASAP, so that Youtubers/bloggers can 'showcase' it? I tried my darndest to get the N original the first time it came out and after missing out a 1/2 dozen times ... I gave up. This was my first direct order from UD and for me, this process was actually a breeze and a pleasant experience.

I think someone asked about the UK?? The UD Facebook page states:

*Urban Decay Cosmetics*
*Attn: UK UDers! Debenhams.com will pre-launch Naked2 early January and additional retailers will launch in early February.*


----------



## Laced Ivory (Dec 2, 2011)

The palette is out now! However, I don't see any huge difference in shades between this palette and the first one. 

xoxo,

Roxanne


----------



## Karmakarmen (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm very pleased with the colors in the new palette, i would buy this one when it comes out. I work at Sephora and i checked out the first one and wasn't crazy about it and the primer isn't even my favorite so i wouldn't care to get even a free one.


----------



## Turboweevel (Dec 2, 2011)

Who? Me? I replied. I never questioned the value of the palette, it's just too big an investment to make on very little info. I'm glad you folks all can afford dropping 50$ sight unseen but I'm studying in an extremely expensive city on a student visa meaning that I'm gloriously unemployed and so I can't afford to do this sort of thing. I had expected the price to be more in line with the previous naked and considering I got that palette only a few months ago (after I moved here) I simply can't do it. It makes no sense. No, I won't be looking for dupes. It'll simply have to wait until I'm more solvent. So I'm sorry if it offends you guys deeply that I'm not jumping up and down and dropping money I can't spend on an item by virtue of future cult status but I simply have more important things to spend the money on right now. As the reviews come out and I get to play with a tester at Sephora I might change my mind but until then, I'll pass. Sorry for not sharing your enthusiasm.
 



> Originally Posted by *kikikinzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Way to go Zadi!!!!!!!! I love doing break downs for people so they can see the true value.  Did that gal ever reply to you?








> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To my reply? Well I did more simplistic reply but no she never replied back.


----------



## DropsofKarma (Dec 2, 2011)

After seeing Temptalia's Naked 1 VS Naked 2 Comparison, I feel like I'm going to skip on this one. A lot of the shades are just too similar to my Naked 1 palette and I haven't hit pan on any of them! I'm kinda disappointed that there is so many glitter and shimmers in this palette plus Christine mention that the blackout is so dark, it's hard to blend it with the rest of the neutral colors.


----------



## BombDiggity (Dec 2, 2011)

I was totally going to go ahead with this purchase (as soon as its released in Canada that is) but I think I'm just going to wait.. I checked out Temptalias comparison and though the palette looks great, its not something that I NEED to have right this second. Sure I want it but it can wait until my next visit to the States.

Here's the link to Temptalias UD Naked 1 vs. Naked 2:

http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-naked-1-vs-naked-2-palette-dupes-comparison-swatches


----------



## BombDiggity (Dec 2, 2011)

lol we put that up at the same time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *DropsofKarma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After seeing Temptalia's Naked 1 VS Naked 2 Comparison, I feel like I'm going to skip on this one. A lot of the shades are just too similar to my Naked 1 palette and I haven't hit pan on any of them! I'm kinda disappointed that there is so many glitter and shimmers in this palette plus Christine mention that the blackout is so dark, it's hard to blend it with the rest of the neutral colors.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 2, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Turboweevel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Who? Me? I replied. I never questioned the value of the palette, it's just too big an investment to make on very little info. I'm glad you folks all can afford dropping 50$ sight unseen but I'm studying in an extremely expensive city on a student visa meaning that I'm gloriously unemployed and so I can't afford to do this sort of thing. I had expected the price to be more in line with the previous naked and considering I got that palette only a few months ago (after I moved here) I simply can't do it. It makes no sense. No, I won't be looking for dupes. It'll simply have to wait until I'm more solvent. So I'm sorry if it offends you guys deeply that I'm not jumping up and down and dropping money I can't spend on an item by virtue of future cult status but I simply have more important things to spend the money on right now. As the reviews come out and I get to play with a tester at Sephora I might change my mind but until then, I'll pass. Sorry for not sharing your enthusiasm.


 My original post on the matter was in regards to someone saying it's too expensive especially since she can get drugstore makeup for less. That's who that conversation was about and the reason for the break down in price.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kikikinzz (Dec 2, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Turboweevel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Who? Me? I replied. I never questioned the value of the palette, it's just too big an investment to make on very little info. I'm glad you folks all can afford dropping 50$ sight unseen but I'm studying in an extremely expensive city on a student visa meaning that I'm gloriously unemployed and so I can't afford to do this sort of thing. I had expected the price to be more in line with the previous naked and considering I got that palette only a few months ago (after I moved here) I simply can't do it. It makes no sense. No, I won't be looking for dupes. It'll simply have to wait until I'm more solvent. So I'm sorry if it offends you guys deeply that I'm not jumping up and down and dropping money I can't spend on an item by virtue of future cult status but I simply have more important things to spend the money on right now. As the reviews come out and I get to play with a tester at Sephora I might change my mind but until then, I'll pass. Sorry for not sharing your enthusiasm.



Ummmmmmm, I don't believe this was directed at you (unless you were the gal on Facebook who made this statement):

Yes, another Urban Decay NAKED2 post. LOL So I came across someone's comment on Facebook about NAKED2 being overpriced. In fact here is what the woman wrote, "[SIZE=10pt]"[/SIZE]_[SIZE=10pt]Not to be a bummer, but these shades look just like the $2 ones I have from WalMart &amp; 5Below... Why spend $50 on only a couple shadows?...[/SIZE]_[SIZE=10pt]" My reply is that it is worth it and here's why.[/SIZE]


----------



## coffeecardigan (Dec 2, 2011)

I haven't received shipping confirmation as of 12-2, so I have a bad feeling about this!  My order is still 'being processed.'  Do you lovely ladies have any other suggestions concerning UD's palettes?  I am leaning towards the Deluxe Shadow Box or the Feminine Palette.


----------



## kikikinzz (Dec 2, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't received shipping confirmation as of 12-2, so I have a bad feeling about this!  My order is still 'being processed.'  Do you lovely ladies have any other suggestions concerning UD's palettes?  I am leaning towards the Deluxe Shadow Box or the Feminine Palette.



The Deluxe Shadow Box is a great value if you're looking for bolder colors.  The Feminine Palette is a beautiful mixture of soft wearable colors and is very travel friendly.  It depends what look you're trying to achieve and your lifestyle.  For me, I'd gravitate towards the Feminine Palette.  It reminds me of my very first UD palette (Show Pony Shadow Box) which I still love to this day!


----------



## internetchick (Dec 2, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't received shipping confirmation as of 12-2, so I have a bad feeling about this!  My order is still 'being processed.'  Do you lovely ladies have any other suggestions concerning UD's palettes?  I am leaning towards the Deluxe Shadow Box or the Feminine Palette.



I didn't get shipping confirmation until this morning, so I think it is too soon to worry.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Dec 2, 2011)

Thank you for your quick response, Karen!  I may have to get both with my Sephora VIB gift card! I'm glad you had such good experiences with them.
 



> Originally Posted by *kikikinzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> The Deluxe Shadow Box is a great value if you're looking for bolder colors.  The Feminine Palette is a beautiful mixture of soft wearable colors and is very travel friendly.  It depends what look you're trying to achieve and your lifestyle.  For me, I'd gravitate towards the Feminine Palette.  It reminds me of my very first UD palette (Show Pony Shadow Box) which I still love to this day!


----------



## kikikinzz (Dec 2, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you for your quick response, Karen!  I may have to get both with my Sephora VIB gift card! I'm glad you had such good experiences with them.



Anything to help a fellow makeup junkie


----------



## Turboweevel (Dec 2, 2011)

Oh ok, I thought you referred to a post in the thread and since I was the only one who had mentioned the price I thought you were talking about me. My apologies.


----------



## Annelle (Dec 2, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Turboweevel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh ok, I thought you referred to a post in the thread and since I was the only one who had mentioned the price I thought you were talking about me. My apologies.



no harm no foul  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aleeeshuh (Dec 2, 2011)

I tried ordering this yesterday and they were sold out. My heart dropped.


----------



## kikikinzz (Dec 2, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried ordering this yesterday and they were sold out. My heart dropped.



Gotta be quick on something like this.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Dec 2, 2011)

It'll be back next week!
 



> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried ordering this yesterday and they were sold out. My heart dropped.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Dec 2, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *kikikinzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta be quick on something like this.



I know.  You're right. I'm gonna keep my eyes peeled for the next release  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Did you get it??


----------



## kikikinzz (Dec 2, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually got 2.  One for myself and one for my daughter for christmas.  I stalked the pages all day out of fear that it would be sold out.


----------



## MommaMonster (Dec 2, 2011)

I just called to try and cancel my order and they told me the reason I haven't gotten a shipping notice yet is because my order is sitting on the truck waiting to be shipped, so don't worry about that.
 



> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't received shipping confirmation as of 12-2, so I have a bad feeling about this!  My order is still 'being processed.'  Do you lovely ladies have any other suggestions concerning UD's palettes?  I am leaning towards the Deluxe Shadow Box or the Feminine Palette.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 2, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *MommaMonster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just called to try and cancel my order and they told me the reason I haven't gotten a shipping notice yet is because my order is sitting on the truck waiting to be shipped, so don't worry about that.


That sounds odd since tracking codes are typically generated and sent out before a box gets on a truck.


----------



## Annelle (Dec 2, 2011)

well honestly, they probably expected it to sell out, and a majority of purchasers probably bought just the palette, so I wouldn't be surprised if they already had a bunch of them just a shipping label away from being shipped. (how often do you have a product that you KNOW will sell out as soon as you put it up, they were guaranteed that it'd sell out by only offering 5000 for the first round)


----------



## MommaMonster (Dec 2, 2011)

I think it depends on the company.  Some send them as soon as it's processed, and some don't send them until the package leaves the warehouse.  I've gotten both.  Sometimes you try to track and you get the 'no such package exists' kind of message.  Sometimes you get immediate information on the package.  It's all based on when the company sends the tracking info.

 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That sounds odd since tracking codes are typically generated and sent out before a box gets on a truck.


----------



## KimJorg (Dec 2, 2011)

Ok so I received mine this afternoon and after playing with it for awhile I am going to break down some Urban decay dupes for you. I think if you already have the 15th anniversary palette, book of shadows 4 and the orginal naked palette you have dupes (or VERY close being dupes) for almost every single one of these colors..here it goes

Half Baked is in the N1 palette

Bootycall's dupe is skimp from the BOS4 and they are the EXACT same

Chopper- If you mix Chase and flow out of the 15th anniv palette it is the exact same except chopper has that awful fallout glitter in it. (that i cant stand lol)

Snakebite swatches the exact same as deeper in the 15th anniv palette

Suspect is pretty close to Chase in the 15th ann palette. Not the exact same but very close

Pistol doesnt have anything incredibly close but Bust in the BOS4 is a little similar. 

Verve is very similar to Midnight 15 from 15th ann palette (again without the glitter) and to Missionary (from BOS4)

YDK is almost exactly the same color as midnight rodeo with a little less "glitter"

Busted swatches the same as MIa from the 15th ann palette

Blackout is in the 15th ann palette. 

The most "unique" colors in this palette are the 2 lighter matte shades foxy and Tease and they are a little chalky for urban decay shadows. I hope this helps you girls who arent sure if you need another UD palette esp if you have the ones mentioned above. I dont think there is a single shadow in here that cant be duped with other shadows you probably have in your collection already


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 2, 2011)

Mine is definitely on it's way here.

  Processed at USPS Origin Sort Facility, December 01, 2011, 6:11 pm, OPA LOCKA, FL 33054



Electronic Shipping Info Received, December 02, 2011



Accepted at USPS Origin Sort Facility, December 01, 2011, 4:56 pm, HIALEAH, FL 33010



Accepted at USPS Origin Sort Facility, December 01, 2011, 4:54 pm, HIALEAH, FL 33010 
But it hasn't traveled THAT far... Google maps puts it at being only 4.4 mi apart from each other! LOL


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 2, 2011)

Mine will be at my apartment tomorrow =)  Too bad I wont be there until Sunday...


----------



## Annelle (Dec 2, 2011)

did you girls do overnight shipping or something? holy crap you're getting them fricking fast!


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 2, 2011)

No overnight, just the free shipping.  But I live in Florida, where it was shipped from, so it did not have to go far to get to me =)


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Dec 2, 2011)

i hope my mine arrives tomorroww.....ahh

it was processed in FL so i assume it's on the way to RI, and usually if stuff arrives in the early AM they get it out for delivery around 8.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 2, 2011)

I got priority for free because I spent over $100.


----------



## MommaMonster (Dec 2, 2011)

*happy dance*

I don't have to send mine back.  I was having a bit of buyer's guilt, but I just got into a focus group that will cover what I spent.  Woohoo!!


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 2, 2011)

YAY!  Thats great 



> Originally Posted by *MommaMonster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *happy dance*
> 
> I don't have to send mine back.  I was having a bit of buyer's guilt, but I just got into a focus group that will cover what I spent.  Woohoo!!


----------



## MommaMonster (Dec 2, 2011)

Yeah, now I just have to hope my husband doesn't notice I ordered the palette _before_ I knew I was in the study!!  LOL!
 



> Originally Posted by *ciaobella9821* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YAY!  Thats great


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos (Dec 2, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine is definitely on it's way here.
> 
> ...



Exactly where mines at.


----------



## taliacrayon24 (Dec 2, 2011)

Mine still hasn't shipped. I hope it'll ship out soon. :/


----------



## KimJorg (Dec 2, 2011)

I didnt pay for priority but I live in south FL only about 2 hours driving distance from where it was shipped from


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Dec 2, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got priority for free because I spent over $100.



i got priority for free as well, but i only bought the palette. maybe they offered it for anyone who bought it??


----------



## kikikinzz (Dec 2, 2011)

HOLY COW!!!!!!!!! Mine is in Phoenix already!  I will literally fall over if its delivered tomorrow!

  
[SIZE=12pt][/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt][/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt][/SIZE]

*[SIZE=9pt]Processed through USPS Sort Facility, December 02, 2011, 8:07 pm, PHOENIX, AZ 85043[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=12pt][/SIZE]

*[SIZE=9pt]Electronic Shipping Info Received, December 02, 2011[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=12pt][/SIZE]

*[SIZE=9pt]Processed at USPS Origin Sort Facility, December 01, 2011, 6:09 pm, OPA LOCKA, FL 33054[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=12pt][/SIZE]

*[SIZE=9pt]Accepted at USPS Origin Sort Facility, December 01, 2011, 4:54 pm, HIALEAH, FL 33010[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=12pt][/SIZE]

*[SIZE=9pt]Accepted at USPS Origin Sort Facility, December 01, 2011, 4:53 pm, HIALEAH, FL 33010[/SIZE]*


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Dec 3, 2011)

mine is out for delivery as we speak!!!! omg!


----------



## BreAnnNicole (Dec 3, 2011)

I like the shades in Naked much better than the shades in 2 I think. I'm anxiously awaiting the side by side swatches so I can decide what to buy for myself after Christmas  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@Katie missed seeing you around on here! Did your internet get fixed?!


----------



## kikikinzz (Dec 3, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *BreAnnNicole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like the shades in Naked much better than the shades in 2 I think. I'm anxiously awaiting the side by side swatches so I can decide what to buy for myself after Christmas  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> @Katie missed seeing you around on here! Did your internet get fixed?!


Temptalia has a wonderful Youtube video showing the 2 palettes side by side (swatches).  Check it out!


----------



## kikikinzz (Dec 3, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> mine is out for delivery as we speak!!!! omg!



YEAY!!!!!!!!!!! I'm hoping mine is as well!


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Dec 3, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *BreAnnNicole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like the shades in Naked much better than the shades in 2 I think. I'm anxiously awaiting the side by side swatches so I can decide what to buy for myself after Christmas  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> @Katie missed seeing you around on here! Did your internet get fixed?!



YES MA'AM!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

internet is finally back in my household!

usually the mail comes around 11 on saturdays, but not today. hahahah. THEY KNOW!


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos (Dec 3, 2011)

Mine is out for delivery &lt;3


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos (Dec 3, 2011)

Yessssssss!!!


----------



## BreAnnNicole (Dec 3, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They ALWAYS know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol Did it make it there finally?! I know you always seem to have the worst luck with your packages!



> Originally Posted by *kikikinzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Temptalia has a wonderful Youtube video showing the 2 palettes side by side (swatches).  Check it out!


YAY! Thanks so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Dec 3, 2011)

it came!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

oh, funny story who saw my post about USPS a while ago... the package was sent back to the girl who originally sent it to me. just as i suspected at first, they scanned it, didn't deliver it, and didn't want to acknowledge that their mail man effed up. so after nobody claimed it (of course not, they stated it was delivered) they sent it back. -.- idiots!

back to topic.. I LOVE THIS PALETTE. chopper is probably going to be my new favorite color. funny thing is, everyone complained about sidecar in the original naked palette, and now i read a lot of posts how people don't really dig chopper... sidecar is my absolute favorite color out of naked1. lol. against the grain!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 3, 2011)

LOL I *hate* you two right now. LOL *jealous*
 



> Originally Posted by *LucyLuvsHolos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Quote:

Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

it came!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kikikinzz (Dec 3, 2011)

Mine's out for delivery 



  It just stinks that I have the slowest and laziest mailman EVER!  I'll be lucky if it gets here by 6 tonight.


----------



## kikikinzz (Dec 3, 2011)

Its here!!!!!!!!


----------



## xlisaa (Dec 3, 2011)

OHH. it actually looks like it was nicely put into place. The anniversary palettes I've gone through were a crazy mess with the pans sticking out!

&amp; man, I have to wait until tomorrow because I have it shipped to my boyfriend's house since the mailman here NEVER gives me my package unless I just happen to be outside &amp; walk with him to his car because he never wants to carry it! -.-


----------



## kikikinzz (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm REALLY pleased with this palette.  It compliments the first NAKED perfectly.  I have mixed and matched both palettes and can't find a combo that wont work.  I have not a single regret and must now make space on my makeup table next to the original for its sequel


----------



## BreAnnNicole (Dec 3, 2011)

I really like Busted and YDK!

Is it just me or do Bootycall and Foxy look kind of just blah /boring/seen it a thousand times before to anyone else?


----------



## kikikinzz (Dec 3, 2011)

Foxy actually just surprised me.  It looks like a normal matte yellow shadow in the pan, but once applied, it looks more like the color Naked than anything I've seen before.  Theres absolutely no yellow on my hand (swatch).


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 3, 2011)

I hate all of you. LOL I am SOOOOO jealous right now! LOL Wait... it's almost 4 PM... Bill (mailman) must have passed (if he's working today).


----------



## kikikinzz (Dec 3, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hate all of you. LOL I am SOOOOO jealous right now! LOL Wait... it's almost 4 PM... Bill (mailman) must have passed (if he's working today).



My half braindead mailman actually brought it right up to my door since it was delivery confirmation. He shook the whole house banging on the door (and woke up my 3 y/o) then took off like a bat out of hell (Ive never seen him move so fast!)


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 3, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *kikikinzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My half braindead mailman actually brought it right up to my door since it was delivery confirmation. He shook the whole house banging on the door (and woke up my 3 y/o) then took off like a bat out of hell (Ive never seen him move so fast!)


 LMAO!

Well I'm sad, no package for me today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Then again tracking still shows it in Florida. I'm also waiting for two cosmetology books - the actual book and exam guide, a package from Cult Nails and goodness knows what else I bought over Black Friday and Cyber Monday! LOL


----------



## kikikinzz (Dec 3, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You said you ordered other things as well at that time, right?  Maybe mine was ready, set and just needed a label?  I'm still waiting too for other stuff from Ulta that I ordered on Cyber Monday.  UD spoiled me with this totally awesome super fast delivery!!!!!


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Dec 3, 2011)

i got all my black friday stuff on thursday!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> weird!

the mini gloss UD sent tastes like a york peppermint/chocolate patty. YUMS!


----------



## kikikinzz (Dec 3, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i got all my black friday stuff on thursday!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> weird!
> 
> the mini gloss UD sent tastes like a york peppermint/chocolate patty. YUMS!



I noticed that too!  Its my first lip junkie so it was a nice surprise


----------



## xlisaa (Dec 3, 2011)

My tracking number says delivered, but when I asked my boyfriend, he told me only one package came &amp; it was his cell phone battery &amp; not my NAKED2! I hope it's not lost somewhere or I hope no one stole it. The mailman NEVER rings the doorbell despite putting up the sign &amp; my packages always get stolen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hope this isn't like the incident I had two years ago with my book of shadows 2  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ...


----------



## internetchick (Dec 3, 2011)

I hope it wasn't stolen. That would majorly suck.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am in Western Washington so that means I get everything way later than everyone else. There are one or two companies where that isn't true, but I forget which ones.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 3, 2011)

Yikes! I hope you find your package. I know the substitute mail man lost/misdelivered my QVC Testtube (which I ended up getting a refund on since I NEVER got it and they're sold out). I'm still livid about that. Guess it's a good thing my package(s) didn't come today 'cause Bill (our mailman) typically doesn't work weekends.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 3, 2011)

Mine said it was delivered, but I wont be at my apartment until tomorrow.  Cant wait.


----------



## xlisaa (Dec 3, 2011)

I hope it's not stolen too! I bought to palette at 9:51 while in class during a lecture (I just wanted it that bad! lol I did the same for the BOS3) for it too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I sent it to my boyfriend's house hoping it would be better than mine.

So two years ago, I ordered the UD BOS2 and sent it to my house. I live in a crappy neighborhood &amp; my UD package got stolen because the mailman decided to leave my package downstairs (which is outside) out in the open (I live upstairs in an apt unit). I called UD, they made me deal with USPS &amp; USPS kept telling me they will "investigate" I don't think they ever did.. &amp; I didn't bother calling UD again so I decided to hunt for my packages down my street knocking door to door. I finally found it a few blocks downs &amp; the person said "oh this is your package?!" (DUH! it's on the address label!) &amp; handed me my package.. OPENED! &amp; they had the guts to ask me if I still wanted it or if they can keep it since they used it. Of course I took it back, I used my own money for it so I went home and sanitized it. Oh my goodness, I so hated that. They should have looked for my house or gave it back to the mailman so I would have had MY unopened BRAND NEW package &amp; I knew calling UD wouldn't help because they were already out of stock.. total bummer..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## internetchick (Dec 3, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope it's not stolen too! I bought to palette at 9:51 while in class during a lecture (I just wanted it that bad! lol I did the same for the BOS3) for it too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I sent it to my boyfriend's house hoping it would be better than mine.
> 
> So two years ago, I ordered the UD BOS2 and sent it to my house. I live in a crappy neighborhood &amp; my UD package got stolen because the mailman decided to leave my package downstairs (which is outside) out in the open (I live upstairs in an apt unit). I called UD, they made me deal with USPS &amp; USPS kept telling me they will "investigate" I don't think they ever did.. &amp; I didn't bother calling UD again so I decided to hunt for my packages down my street knocking door to door. I finally found it a few blocks downs &amp; the person said "oh this is your package?!" (DUH! it's on the address label!) &amp; handed me my package.. OPENED! &amp; they had the guts to ask me if I still wanted it or if they can keep it since they used it. Of course I took it back, I used my own money for it so I went home and sanitized it. Oh my goodness, I so hated that. They should have looked for my house or gave it back to the mailman so I would have had MY unopened BRAND NEW package &amp; I knew calling UD wouldn't help because they were already out of stock.. total bummer..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



I would be LIVID! I am disappointed to hear how Urban Decay handled it. I know with Amazon they would send you a new one.


----------



## xlisaa (Dec 3, 2011)

Yeah, I love amazon for doing that, but their choice of carrier (ontrac) super sucks too! I am glad to see that Urban Decay is doing better now though, since I have seen comments on their FB that they have been replacing lost/stolen items. I hope they will handle this matter better than two years ago if my palette is nowhere to be found  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ..


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 3, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope it's not stolen too! I bought to palette at 9:51 while in class during a lecture (I just wanted it that bad! lol I did the same for the BOS3) for it too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I sent it to my boyfriend's house hoping it would be better than mine.
> 
> So two years ago, I ordered the UD BOS2 and sent it to my house. I live in a crappy neighborhood &amp; my UD package got stolen because the mailman decided to leave my package downstairs (which is outside) out in the open (I live upstairs in an apt unit). I called UD, they made me deal with USPS &amp; USPS kept telling me they will "investigate" I don't think they ever did.. &amp; I didn't bother calling UD again so I decided to hunt for my packages down my street knocking door to door. I finally found it a few blocks downs &amp; the person said "oh this is your package?!" (DUH! it's on the address label!) &amp; handed me my package.. OPENED! &amp; they had the guts to ask me if I still wanted it or if they can keep it since they used it. Of course I took it back, I used my own money for it so I went home and sanitized it. Oh my goodness, I so hated that. They should have looked for my house or gave it back to the mailman so I would have had MY unopened BRAND NEW package &amp; I knew calling UD wouldn't help because they were already out of stock.. total bummer..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Wow! What they did was commit mail fraud since they knew it wasn't for them and was misdelivered. They're lucky it wasn't me since I would have filed a complaint with the post office on mail fraud/theft.


----------



## kikikinzz (Dec 3, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope it's not stolen too! I bought to palette at 9:51 while in class during a lecture (I just wanted it that bad! lol I did the same for the BOS3) for it too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I sent it to my boyfriend's house hoping it would be better than mine.
> 
> So two years ago, I ordered the UD BOS2 and sent it to my house. I live in a crappy neighborhood &amp; my UD package got stolen because the mailman decided to leave my package downstairs (which is outside) out in the open (I live upstairs in an apt unit). I called UD, they made me deal with USPS &amp; USPS kept telling me they will "investigate" I don't think they ever did.. &amp; I didn't bother calling UD again so I decided to hunt for my packages down my street knocking door to door. I finally found it a few blocks downs &amp; the person said "oh this is your package?!" (DUH! it's on the address label!) &amp; handed me my package.. OPENED! &amp; they had the guts to ask me if I still wanted it or if they can keep it since they used it. Of course I took it back, I used my own money for it so I went home and sanitized it. Oh my goodness, I so hated that. They should have looked for my house or gave it back to the mailman so I would have had MY unopened BRAND NEW package &amp; I knew calling UD wouldn't help because they were already out of stock.. total bummer..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think I would seriously have come unglued if I were you.  Between the thieving neighbor, the lazy postman and the uncaring Urban Decay, I'd go postal.  I hope you get your palette this time without all the headaches and frustration.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Dec 3, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! What they did was commit mail fraud since they knew it wasn't for them and was misdelivered. They're lucky it wasn't me since I would have filed a complaint with the post office on mail fraud/theft.



usps is corrupt as hell, they don't care about anything. i complained so many times about the ways our mail got handled at the old apt, nothing ever happened. anything i said led to "once the package leaves our hands (regardless of where it leaves our hands) it's none of our business anymore." so basically saying "lol if we mess up, nobody cares. leave us alone." i filed a complaint 2 times and was promised a call back but nothing ever came.

i hope your package shows up untouched, lisa.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Dec 3, 2011)

I got a sample of Lip Junkie in Wallflower and just tried it to day for the first time-- Oh my gosh, it looks so good with the Naked palette!  Nude pinky color, just awesome. Can't wait to get my Naked package!
 



> Originally Posted by *kikikinzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed that too!  Its my first lip junkie so it was a nice surprise


----------



## Dinitchka (Dec 4, 2011)

Ittttttt's ALLLLLIIIIIIIIVVVEEEEEEEEEE!

I live in Oklahoma. Dang, was that QUICK! 4 days!

I'm attaching some pics of unboxing in progress  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

PS ... For those that missed out. UD will have more this coming week and my Sephora lady said "DON'T fret and do not get in a hurry to buy off Ebay. UD will have plenty more and remember it is not a LE item."


----------



## Dinitchka (Dec 4, 2011)

I'd have became UNGLUED, and probably been arrested for aggravated assult ... Knocking someone upside the head with a BOS2!!!






 



> Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope it's not stolen too! I bought to palette at 9:51 while in class during a lecture (I just wanted it that bad! lol I did the same for the BOS3) for it too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I sent it to my boyfriend's house hoping it would be better than mine.
> 
> So two years ago, I ordered the UD BOS2 and sent it to my house. I live in a crappy neighborhood &amp; my UD package got stolen because the mailman decided to leave my package downstairs (which is outside) out in the open (I live upstairs in an apt unit). I called UD, they made me deal with USPS &amp; USPS kept telling me they will "investigate" I don't think they ever did.. &amp; I didn't bother calling UD again so I decided to hunt for my packages down my street knocking door to door. I finally found it a few blocks downs &amp; the person said "oh this is your package?!" (DUH! it's on the address label!) &amp; handed me my package.. OPENED! &amp; they had the guts to ask me if I still wanted it or if they can keep it since they used it. Of course I took it back, I used my own money for it so I went home and sanitized it. Oh my goodness, I so hated that. They should have looked for my house or gave it back to the mailman so I would have had MY unopened BRAND NEW package &amp; I knew calling UD wouldn't help because they were already out of stock.. total bummer..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wildflower22 (Dec 4, 2011)

Ok y'all this palette is super disappointing. The eyeshadows are not pigmented at all, and the do not transfer from the pan to brush to eye well at all. It is awful. I packed on and on colors and still, there is no vibrancy or anything in them. I think I will be sending it back. See my eyes below.





_(I uploaded your pic for you since the link wasn't working right -- Annelle)_


----------



## xlisaa (Dec 4, 2011)

I woke up to good news! My boyfriend said he actually got the package while he was done with work at night (I guess someone who got it &amp; noticed it was sent to the wrong address returned it) &amp; he brought it this morning &amp; it was untouched!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I woke up around 6 in the morning just to wait for him to come so I can attack the box open!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## internetchick (Dec 4, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *wildflower22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok y'all this palette is super disappointing. The eyeshadows are not pigmented at all, and the do not transfer from the pan to brush to eye well at all. It is awful. I packed on and on colors and still, there is no vibrancy or anything in them. I think I will be sending it back. See my eyes below.




Your eyes look pretty and you aren't convincing me I don't need this LOL! What colors did you use? What brushes? Base? Primer? Not saying I don't believe they didn't work for you. Just curious, so I know what to expect when I get mine.


----------



## kikikinzz (Dec 4, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree......I think your eyes are really pretty in this pic. I haven't had any issues with pigmentation so maybe its something else?


----------



## BrittanysSecret (Dec 4, 2011)

I just bought the Naked palette! Now I have to build up the courage to buy the 2nd one! I heard that it is beingin released in Sephora &amp; Ulta sometime in January! Can't wait!


----------



## wildflower22 (Dec 4, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I used MAC brushes with UDPP and Painterly Paint Pot. I kept packing on the color over and over with my 239 and 217. The colors look dull and nothing like the Naked 1. The Naked 1s are pigmented, go on easily, and are buildable.

You can have a neutral skin colored eyeshade (ex All that glitters) and it still be vibrant and beautiful. These are not IMO.


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos (Dec 4, 2011)

Yesterday I wore... Suspect, Verve YDK &amp; Busted &lt;3 I'm really in love with YDK.


----------



## Rebbierae (Dec 4, 2011)

Wow, I need to try hard to not get all excited like everyone else here and give in and buy this!  After reading Temptalia's review of it I decided that it isn't different enough from Naked 1 to justify my buying this. But reading all the posts, I am afraid I'm going to buy in to the 'cult status' and buy it just to have it!

I remember reading something on Naked 1 just before it came out and thought "oh cool, I'll get this..." but it wasn't like I HAD to have it, nor did I think it would sell out and become nearly impossible to get.  I think I remember getting up the morning it came out, and purchased it before I went off to work, no big deal.  Come home to posts on here on how it sold out in a matter of minutes, and then reading subsequent posts from people who couldn't get it.  I was thinking, 'wow, I was lucky!'  Now, that being said, I DO love my Naked palette and wouldn't want to part with it, but I just don't think the colors in 2 are different enough from each other, or any of the hundreds of shadows in my collection to justify getting it also. 

But reading how excited you guys are makes me want to go check it out anyway, just so I can say I have both!  Must. Resist. !!


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Dec 4, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *wildflower22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok y'all this palette is super disappointing. The eyeshadows are not pigmented at all, and the do not transfer from the pan to brush to eye well at all. It is awful. I packed on and on colors and still, there is no vibrancy or anything in them. I think I will be sending it back. See my eyes below.
> 
> ...


your eyes look gorgeous in this pic!


----------



## Dinitchka (Dec 4, 2011)

YDK is one of my favs too, LucyLuvsHolos.

After playing around with it, I will say I do like the colours from the original Naked better BUT Naked2 is not far behind. The only colour I am scared of is blackout. I will be using this mostly to set eyeliner (which works very well IMO) or using it as an eyeliner. I am IN LOVE with the packaging and will most likely keep the tin for depotting other eyeshadows. I tried to pull out the eyeshadows but was too afraid I'd ruin them.

Wildflower22, I really like the look you did. I'm a huge fan of neutrals (which is my go-to look 70% of the time). This is not the first buzz I've heard about people not being happy with the colour pay off. I've also read the opposite, where people didn't like the original but love this one. I know it's all personal preference and I appreciate you giving me an opportunity to speak out about it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 4, 2011)

Finally got home to get mine today!  One of the pans was a little tilted, and not straight in its holder, but other then that everything looks great.  I cannot wait to play with it tomorrow!


----------



## musingmuse (Dec 5, 2011)

Which one is better, original or naked2? Hmm. I don't have either of them, I've been using cheapie ones from Forever21 for now.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 5, 2011)

-_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so irked at the post office right now. See there is a huge debate going about closing our sorting facility down and moving everything over 200 miles away (reasoning it'll save $800,000 each year but cost over $2 million in transportation). So today I'm checking the tracking on a few packages and where is everything? In Spokane! Typically mail goes through Seattle before arriving at my local sorting facility then arriving the same day here. I'm irked! It means at the earliest it will be here will be Wednesday INSTEAD OF TODAY. Thanks USPS! No wonder why you guys are losing so much money, you're operated by morons who share half a brain.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Dec 5, 2011)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *musingmuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Which one is better, original or naked2? Hmm. I don't have either of them, I've been using cheapie ones from Forever21 for now.


I like the second one more! I feel like there's more variety in what you can do. But either one is awesome!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 5, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *wildflower22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok y'all this palette is super disappointing. The eyeshadows are not pigmented at all, and the do not transfer from the pan to brush to eye well at all. It is awful. I packed on and on colors and still, there is no vibrancy or anything in them. I think I will be sending it back. See my eyes below.
> 
> ...



I know you didn't like it but I think the colors look lovely. Remember this is supposed to be a NAKED palette so the colors are going to look just that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MommaMonster (Dec 5, 2011)

Eeeeeee!!!  I should be getting mine toooddaayyy!!!  I just checked the tracking and it was sorted through Albuquerque last night, which means my PO should be putting it in my box _right now_.


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 5, 2011)

Umph, I just got mine in the mail. I haven't swatched anything yet but I swear it looks exactly like the first one. Only slightly (very slightly) cooler but not enough to warrant having both if you already own the first one. I'm actually very dissapointed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## internetchick (Dec 5, 2011)

Adrienne! You're aliiiiiiiiiive!!!!


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 5, 2011)

LOL hey Leti!!! Yep, i'm on break from school, my one month a year holiday heehee


----------



## MakeupbyJSho (Dec 5, 2011)

It's definitely true! I ordered mine within minutes of receiving the email from Urban Decay announcing its release.  Sure enough, just like the first one, their first shipment has already sold out! (Hence the reason I had to order mine right away.) I'm so excited waiting for it to get here.  It's supposed to be here today, but the later it gets, the more nervous I get. haha- true beauty addict here.  I can't wait to swatch and review the palette in my blog.  I love neutrals so I really want to compare it to the first Naked palette and also see what looks I can do using both palettes together.


----------



## internetchick (Dec 5, 2011)

It is love!


----------



## dawnchavez0323 (Dec 5, 2011)

It's will be at Ulta in March!!


----------



## internetchick (Dec 5, 2011)

March? Cripes that is a long way off.


----------



## dawnchavez0323 (Dec 5, 2011)

I have a friend who is a mgr. at Ulta and says she saw the newsletter, it will be there in March!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 5, 2011)

My tracking still shows it up in Spokane, WA yet it, along with my Cult Nails polish, was waiting for me when I came home!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> UNFORTUNATELY one of my two cases _packaging_ (the clear package the actual case comes in) was slightly damaged. No biggie since it the shadows and the mirror are fine. Shocked at how TINY the lip gloss is though.


----------



## internetchick (Dec 5, 2011)

Mine too. All 4. I emailed Urban Decay and expect a response. Packaging was cracked and slightly smushed. I paid too much for them to send it to me like that.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 6, 2011)

Weird. I wonder how many others found their protective case covers cracked or broken due to the rush in sending it out..


----------



## Dinitchka (Dec 6, 2011)

Mine came in perfect condition Even though it is not the actual product being smushed, I still would not be happy because what if I bought it to give it away? I'm OCD about the outside packaging on products.
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My tracking still shows it up in Spokane, WA yet it, along with my Cult Nails polish, was waiting for me when I came home!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> UNFORTUNATELY one of my two cases _packaging_ (the clear package the actual case comes in) was slightly damaged. No biggie since it the shadows and the mirror are fine. Shocked at how TINY the lip gloss is though.


----------



## KimJorg (Dec 6, 2011)

Its back in stock for those of you who want it


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 6, 2011)

My package came in perfect condition, none of the plastic was smushed. Only complaint I had about it was at the the top part above where it says Naked2 there are two smudges that are very tiny but there nonetheless. Meh, I'm likely to do more damage to it in my own collection lol.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 6, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Dinitchka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine came in perfect condition Even though it is not the actual product being smushed, I still would not be happy because what if I bought it to give it away? I'm OCD about the outside packaging on products.



LOL So am I! I agree. What if I wanted to give it as a gift. That broken, and sharp, piece of plastic would ruin the ability to wrap it as a gift. Least the actual product is not damaged.


----------



## internetchick (Dec 6, 2011)

Wow, it came back in stock today and sold out faster than last time. I would bet money fewer were released, and no more until after Christmas.


----------



## internetchick (Dec 6, 2011)

Oops! I was wrong. Front page makes it seem like it is out of stock, but if you go right to the product page you can still order.


----------



## internetchick (Dec 6, 2011)

Now it is officially out of stock.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 6, 2011)

LOL It's okay that it's out of stock. I have my two now. LOL


----------



## jeanarick (Dec 6, 2011)

I decided to give your method a try and I bought 2 last week when they were still in stock.  I put one on Ebay hoping it will sell for enough to allow me to keep one for myself.  The bidding stalled a couple of days ago at $66 but maybe now that it sold out again so fast the bidding will pick up.  I'm really hoping to get about $75 for it so that will make the cost of the one I want to keep around $25 which is an amount I can live with.  I figured if the bidding didn't go high enough I can always sell the second one or send it back to UD.  I just can't afford to keep a $50 eyeshadow palette at full price.  It may seem greedy to some, but for me it's really the only way I can give such an extravagant gift to myself.  I figured the worst case scenario is that I get all my money back if I have to send them both back to UD and I will have lost nothing and best case scenario is I get to keep one at a greatly discounted price.
 



> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Now it is officially out of stock.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 6, 2011)

I did that too.  I am a college student studying social work and really cannot afford to spend 50 on a palette, so I bought two and the one I put on ebay just sold for $71, so not bad, definitely not as much as some were going for though.  I started mine at $50, so the price I paid, not like some people who are starting theirs at $70 or 80 or more.  I dont think its greedy to want something, and find a way to make it feel a little less expensive, what I think is greedy is people buying 5 or 10 or 20 or more, with the sole purpose of making a profit.  
 



> Originally Posted by *jeanarick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I decided to give your method a try and I bought 2 last week when they were still in stock.  I put one on Ebay hoping it will sell for enough to allow me to keep one for myself.  The bidding stalled a couple of days ago at $66 but maybe now that it sold out again so fast the bidding will pick up.  I'm really hoping to get about $75 for it so that will make the cost of the one I want to keep around $25 which is an amount I can live with.  I figured if the bidding didn't go high enough I can always sell the second one or send it back to UD.  I just can't afford to keep a $50 eyeshadow palette at full price.  It may seem greedy to some, but for me it's really the only way I can give such an extravagant gift to myself.  I figured the worst case scenario is that I get all my money back if I have to send them both back to UD and I will have lost nothing and best case scenario is I get to keep one at a greatly discounted price.


----------



## internetchick (Dec 6, 2011)

Don't feel bad, and don't let others make you feel bad about eBaying. I don't make a living doing it, but selling the occasional hot item to help afford things does not make anyone evil. It helps me to afford blog giveaways too. I don't get sent freebies from PR or have big companies sponsor them for me.


----------



## jeanarick (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks so much for the support!  It occured to me as well that the only way someone outside the US is going to be able to get one is thru Ebay or Amazon.  Right now my high bidder is in Norway.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 6, 2011)

Good for you Jean!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm contemplating putting my second one up but I'm too greedy and don't want to pay fees to EBay or Paypal! LOL


----------



## jeanarick (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks Zadi!  I look at it this way, I'm still making a profit even after fees so I'm still coming out ahead and with extra cash to put toward being able to keep the second one,


----------



## Dinitchka (Dec 6, 2011)

Jeanarick, don't feel bad and it is not greedy. People are going to either buy it off Ebay or not. It's a free choice to make. Isn't that called free enterprise? Anywho, I saw a few go for over $100.00 ... WoW!!
 



> Originally Posted by *jeanarick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I decided to give your method a try and I bought 2 last week when they were still in stock.  I put one on Ebay hoping it will sell for enough to allow me to keep one for myself.  The bidding stalled a couple of days ago at $66 but maybe now that it sold out again so fast the bidding will pick up.  I'm really hoping to get about $75 for it so that will make the cost of the one I want to keep around $25 which is an amount I can live with.  I figured if the bidding didn't go high enough I can always sell the second one or send it back to UD.  I just can't afford to keep a $50 eyeshadow palette at full price.  It may seem greedy to some, but for me it's really the only way I can give such an extravagant gift to myself.  I figured the worst case scenario is that I get all my money back if I have to send them both back to UD and I will have lost nothing and best case scenario is I get to keep one at a greatly discounted price.


----------



## jeanarick (Dec 7, 2011)

I'd faint if mine went for $100!!!  I truly think I'd pass out, because that would mean I'd get to keep the second one for free!!!!!!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 7, 2011)

I should check EBay's fees... but like I said, I'm greedy. I hate paying fees. LOL


----------



## jeanarick (Dec 7, 2011)

I think the auction cost me $1.35.  I've gotten some messages from bidders wanting to know why I didn't do the "Buy It Now" feature.  I thought about it but I was afraid to set the price either too low or too high and not selling it because of that are not getting what I need for it.  In the end I still may not get what I need and will end up having to sell the second one too.  It's a gamble but it could be worth it.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm watching the EBay sales and the last five that just went topped at $77. Not too bad.


----------



## internetchick (Dec 7, 2011)

Wait until closer to Christmas.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 7, 2011)

After fees, and shipping (which was a lot more then I expected.  Double what I charged actually) I "made" 10 dollars so it brought my palette down to $40.  Not as much as I hoped, but it does help some at least.


----------



## taliacrayon24 (Dec 7, 2011)

Got mine yesterday, in perfect condition except that some tiny glitter bits ended up up in Blackout, but I don't mind. I should have bought one and sold it on eBay to offset the price, but I wasn't sure if it would go for enough to make it worth it (it is) and I was ordering one for a friend anyway - I felt like 2 was enough.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Dec 8, 2011)

Sooo on the fence about buying this.  I just cant justify it... but oh its soo pretty!!!


----------



## tadukhipa (Dec 8, 2011)

i still don't get it why everybody is so excited about this palette ...


----------



## DreamWarrior (Dec 8, 2011)

Its makeup. 



  Pretty, pretty makeup!

It's a reputable company.

It's quality makeup.

Colors are neutral and versitile!

Why not be excited.


----------



## BombDiggity (Dec 9, 2011)

I didn't want to, but I couldn't resist. I bought one off ebay for like $91 including shipping lol.... Honestly I don't really feel THAT bad though because I only over paid by about $20 when you take into account the mark up of make up in Canada and the 13% taxes.


----------



## MakeupbyJSho (Dec 10, 2011)

I never even thought of the idea of buying a second popular item and selling it on eBay (where people are willing to pay double for a popular sold out item). That's a pretty nifty idea! And I wouldn't feel bad about it as you are simply offering it and if someone is willing to shell out for it, knowing the retail price (which I'm sure they do if they're looking on eBay for it) then it's on them.


----------



## Kayla Burgett (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm so excited to purchase this I was able to raise the money now I'm waiting for UD to get it back in stock.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jeanarick (Dec 11, 2011)

Guess what....My auction just ended on the palette I was selling and it sold for enough to allow me to keep the second one!!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yay!! After auction fees and paypal fees I raised enough funds to keep the cost of mine at $19. I am so frigging excited! I do believe my FOTD tomorrow will include the Naked 2 palette!


----------



## jeanarick (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh, and the lucky bidder of my auction is in Spain! It makes me feel good to know I could get this beauty in the hands of someone who didn't have the option to buy it from Urban Decay directly. I really hope she enjoys it!


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 11, 2011)

Congrats!  Mine didnt sell for nearly that much but I only opened it to USA and Canada shipping.  That international shipping really helps!

Again, congrats, and YAY
 



> Originally Posted by *jeanarick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Guess what....My auction just ended on the palette I was selling and it sold for enough to allow me to keep the second one!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Dec 11, 2011)

How did you guys go about selling it and where?

I've been wanting the second one even though I haven't received the first yet[i'm getting it for xmas] but I don't know if I could spend that price. But if I was able to sell one and have the second pay for part if not most of my palette.


----------



## jeanarick (Dec 11, 2011)

I sold mine on eBay.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 11, 2011)

Ebay, but it seems like the selling prices have been going down a little this last week.  But if you open it up to international buyers, you can typically get a decent profit, which will make the palette you keep a more reasonable price for yourself.
 



> Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How did you guys go about selling it and where?
> 
> I've been wanting the second one even though I haven't received the first yet[i'm getting it for xmas] but I don't know if I could spend that price. But if I was able to sell one and have the second pay for part if not most of my palette.


----------



## internetchick (Dec 12, 2011)

Back in stock again!


----------



## Mirunell (Dec 12, 2011)

[spam link removed]

I want this so bad! You know if it`s available in Europe, Romania?

Thank you!

Kisses,

Little Princess


----------



## Kayla Burgett (Dec 12, 2011)

Back in stock ordered mine about 10:30am and it's 1:42pm here, seems like they may have gotten a bigger shipment in this time!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BombDiggity (Dec 12, 2011)

Naked 2 isn't available for sale anywhere other then the US right now. I'm not sure about the Euro release, but Canada's isn't until Feburary (maybe march? I can't remember)

If you want it as soon as possible, check out eBay, that's what I did lol
 



> Originally Posted by *Mirunell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> [spam link removed]
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 12, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *BombDiggity* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Naked 2 isn't available for sale anywhere other then the US right now. I'm not sure about the Euro release, but Canada's isn't until Feburary (maybe march? I can't remember)
> 
> If you want it as soon as possible, check out eBay, that's what I did lol



It's set for release in January 2011.


----------



## Kayla Burgett (Dec 14, 2011)

How long did it take for everyone's "processing time" I ordered my early Monday morning at 10:00am and I've yet to receive a shipping confirmation, this is the third day now so I contacted Urban Decay and they said it could take even longer. :/ A little disappointed in them.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 14, 2011)

I got my shipping notice the same day that I ordered.  But I wouldnt worry.  It is getting closer to Christmas so they may be backed up a little.  But I do understand that its a little upsetting that you have to wait longer then usual.
 



> Originally Posted by *Kayla Burgett* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How long did it take for everyone's "processing time" I ordered my early Monday morning at 10:00am and I've yet to receive a shipping confirmation, this is the third day now so I contacted Urban Decay and they said it could take even longer. :/ A little disappointed in them.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 14, 2011)

I got my notice within the same day but I was among the first who ordered before 10 AM (Pacific) the day of the initial release.


----------



## internetchick (Dec 14, 2011)

It took close to 3 days to get my shipping notifications. While everyone else was getting it the same day I didn't. Boo on UD lol.


----------



## Kayla Burgett (Dec 14, 2011)

Ok, I guess I will give them an extra day before getting too upset since they don't clarify if it is 3 days from the moment you place the order or three days from the day as in since I ordered on Monday it doesn't count as a day only Tuesday, Wednesday count as two whole days. I guess I could give it until Friday morning before calling since they seem to be busy. Hopefully I get my notification tomorrow!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## prettybombb93 (Dec 16, 2011)

Wow, you know a lot about UD colors, Expert ! =) And Iwould love this too bad idont have the original Naked Palette.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 19, 2011)

NAKED2 is back in stock.  But they said its their last shipment for a bit so if you still want it, better grab it now!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm guessing the reason it's their last is because they'll be launching NAKED2 in stores in a couple of weeks.


----------



## angelyoon (Dec 23, 2011)

Will Naked be still on the shelf once Naked2 is out? I prefer the colors of Naked.


----------



## Dinitchka (Dec 23, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *angelyoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Will Naked be still on the shelf once Naked2 is out? I prefer the colors of Naked.



The original Naked is a permanent item. It won't be going anywhere for a while.

I'm curious to know how many Nakeds will evolve over the years ... If it can?

I also wonder from the sales of both these Nakeds, if UD will make a 180 degree turn and come out with a  'brights' or 'bold' palette in similar fashion?

The BOS's have bright and bold colours but they are not at all travel friendly.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Dec 26, 2011)

that would actually be pretty cool. maybe they'll make the next BOS travel friendly or something!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 27, 2011)

Now available at Sephora!

http://sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P302916


----------



## Fatima Saleh (Dec 28, 2011)

Sephora.com has the Naked 2 up right now.

In my opinion, I was not too thrilled with this palette. I liked the first one better .. it seems that many of the shades are similar. It could be just me but I sure wasn't a big fan of it.


----------



## Jnnlopez (Dec 29, 2011)

I preordered mine last night through Macy's, but decided just to place an order with Sephora. So excited! I'm on an UD kick lately.


----------



## internetchick (Dec 29, 2011)

Anyone else have their dual ended brush fall apart? Mine did the first time trying to use it. :/ Someone on my blog commented that theirs is wobbly already.


----------



## Pancua (Dec 29, 2011)

I saw the post about that, how awful!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## internetchick (Dec 29, 2011)

Yeah, for the cost it shouldn't do that. My husband had some super glue, so I drizzled it on the inside of the tube and pushed the brush end back in. Looks fine now and doesn't wobble, but I shouldn't have had to fix it.


----------



## Pancua (Dec 29, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, for the cost it shouldn't do that. My husband had some super glue, so I drizzled it on the inside of the tube and pushed the brush end back in. Looks fine now and doesn't wobble, but I shouldn't have had to fix it.



Completely agree, UD was going to be one of my first major purchases but this has been feeling a bit gunshy. I guess it will all depend on how many others have these or similar issues.


----------



## Pancua (Dec 29, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, for the cost it shouldn't do that. My husband had some super glue, so I drizzled it on the inside of the tube and pushed the brush end back in. Looks fine now and doesn't wobble, but I shouldn't have had to fix it.



.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 29, 2011)

Oh no =(  Mine is still very secure and I have been using it a lot.. I hope mine doesnt fall apart too.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 30, 2011)

It might have been faulty since they're rushing to get these babies out. Let them know what happened and see if they'll replace it.


----------



## Dinitchka (Dec 30, 2011)

Mine was slighty wobbley  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I pulled it apart and superglued it. I was going to call UD but since I was able to fix it and it looks okay, I decided to not contact them. My ELF eyeliner brush did the same thing ... Though for $1 I expected it to fall apart at some time. LOL!


----------



## DenDen4Ever (Jan 1, 2012)

My eldest daughter was raving over this palette leading up to Christmas. It was sold out at most of the Sephorias we visited. We was ver dissapointed we could find it until took a chance at a remote Sephoria located in a JCPenny. She was thrilled. The colors look nice. I'll try hers befor I decide to by it.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DenDen4Ever* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My eldest daughter was raving over this palette leading up to Christmas. It was sold out at most of the Sephorias we visited. We was ver dissapointed we could find it until took a chance at a remote Sephoria located in a JCPenny. She was thrilled. The colors look nice. I'll try hers befor I decide to by it.


NAKED2 is not sold in Sephora or any retailer until the end of the month. It can be purchased online at Sephora.com or through UrbanDecay.com.You sure she bought NAKED2 not NAKED? Which case cover is it?


----------



## Jwls750 (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah I just ordered mine through Sephora.com, cannot wait!!!! It wasn't being sold in stores until the end of January(according to http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml;jsessionid=JNXCEXPM0OZCCCV0KSGA5UQ?id=P302916&amp;categoryId=C7010).

You guys may have the original NAKED palette which is equally amazing(if not better depending on who you ask).


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Jan 3, 2012)

My YDK pan in my Naked2 palette all of a sudden fell out...  It was crooked when I got it but it wasnt a big deal so I didnt email them, but now it has completely fallen out... I emailed them now but got an email back saying that email delivery has been delayed... strange.  They must be getting a lot of emails.


----------



## internetchick (Jan 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ciaobella9821* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My YDK pan in my Naked2 palette all of a sudden fell out...  It was crooked when I got it but it wasnt a big deal so I didnt email them, but now it has completely fallen out... I emailed them now but got an email back saying that email delivery has been delayed... strange.  They must be getting a lot of emails.


Not surprised. Urban Decay is pumping out crap quality packaging lately. My Zephyr shadow in BOS 4 is loose. I suspect it will fall out soon.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jan 3, 2012)

oh noes, hopefully they'll replace the palette! how annoying! mine is *thank god* intact, YDK is one of my favorite color out of that one!


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks.  I resent the email this morning and got a response back now.  They asked me to send in pictures so they can send them to their quality team and "Once we get the image we will take the next step in replacing your palette for you." I just replied with two pictures so hopefully they can fix this for me.  I hate to complain but for $50, I dont want my palette falling apart in less then a month.

*Update- just got another email back really quick saying "Thank you for your email and images. I have forwarded your images to the quality control team and they are currently looking at it. If we do not get back to you about the damaged palette in a few days please go ahead and throw it away. In the meantime I have gone ahead and will be reshipping you a new Naked 2 palette. If you have any further questions please feel free to reply to this email."


----------



## xlisaa (Jan 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ciaobella9821* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks.  I resent the email this morning and got a response back now.  They asked me to send in pictures so they can send them to their quality team and "Once we get the image we will take the next step in replacing your palette for you." I just replied with two pictures so hopefully they can fix this for me.  I hate to complain but for $50, I dont want my palette falling apart in less then a month.
> 
> *Update- just got another email back really quick saying "Thank you for your email and images. I have forwarded your images to the quality control team and they are currently looking at it. If we do not get back to you about the damaged palette in a few days please go ahead and throw it away. In the meantime I have gone ahead and will be reshipping you a new Naked 2 palette. If you have any further questions please feel free to reply to this email."



If they don't contact you.. throw it away?! lol. I would just say keep them both &amp; just super glue the damaged one back up and keep the new one for backup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Jan 4, 2012)

lol, Yeah thats what I thought too!  
 



> Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> If they don't contact you.. throw it away?! lol. I would just say keep them both &amp; just super glue the damaged one back up and keep the new one for backup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hellocat4 (Jan 4, 2012)

I just ordered mine from Sephora this morning.  I couldn't resist the two deluxe sized samples they are offering.  I've been wanting to try TF's violet blonde perfume for awhile- and it's so pricey.  I hope my palette doesn't fall apart.  I think I'll get a lot of use out of it.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If they don't contact you.. throw it away?! lol. I would just say keep them both &amp; just super glue the damaged one back up and keep the new one for backup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 No kidding! Nothing else is wrong with it, keep it and use it.


----------



## DenDen4Ever (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes. You're correct. We searched all over for Naked One. I'm not sure she is aware Naked Two exists.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 6, 2012)

Shh, might not want to tell her since that one is $50. lol Least don't tell her just yet. lol


----------



## bronwyn2 (Jan 7, 2012)

Just got my Naked 2 today in the mail...I noticed my YDK pan is crooked as well. If it falls out I will definitely be emailing UD.  It's good to know they will fix their mistakes, but for $50 you kind of are expecting perfection :/


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jan 7, 2012)

they probably have to say it in case you have a dog or baby who may hang out at your make up storage and accidentally swallow the pan. or something. 

when working at hasbro i heard of a woman whose cat ate 2 nerf darts and she sued hasbro for the vet bills because it didn't say that the darts weren't pet-safe.. people do all sorts of crazy sh+t


----------

